# INOVA Inforce line (was: Inova SHOT/IWA 2008 prototype)



## loszabo (Jun 13, 2008)

Dear all,

at IWA 2008 I saw a prototype of the next generation tactical flashlight from Inova. I remember a few points:
Kevlar body -- low heat signature
Main LED plus 4 color LEDs (red, green, blue & IR) in the bezel
Gladius/Insight-like UI for the selection of modes/LEDs
Strobe (I think)
1" diameter
Shock-proof for weapon mount
Of course only developed for Delta/SEALs/CIA-SAS/Hollywood... 
Anybody out here at CPF with pics or release infos? Many thanks!

*YES*, I want this flashlight!

See updates below. As usual I'm answering my questions myself...


----------



## dano (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Inova SHOT/IWA 2008 prototype*

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/188646

thread has lots of info...


----------



## climberkid (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Inova SHOT/IWA 2008 prototype*

very interested to find out myself. sounds very cool. subscribed!


----------



## loszabo (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Inova SHOT/IWA 2008 prototype*



dano said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/188646



Damn, I googled Inova and tactical on CPF, but didn't locate this thread. 



> thread has lots of info...



Many thanks!!! Okay, it has some info. I would not consider "many" unless you count all the chatter and rave...


----------



## Triple A (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Inova SHOT/IWA 2008 prototype*



loszabo said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> at IWA 2008 I saw a prototype of the next generation tactical flashlight from Inova. I remember a few points:
> ...


 
*Doesn't low heat signature mean poor heat transmission away from the led as in the early G2 led without aluminum head?* Buy Yeah- I think I want one anyway!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KeyGrip (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Inova SHOT/IWA 2008 prototype*

I think low heat signature means they tried to make the light stay as cool as possible overall.


----------



## loszabo (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Inova SHOT/IWA 2008 prototype*

Correct: the whole body is built like one heat-sink.


----------



## adamlau (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Inova SHOT/IWA 2008 prototype*

I really, really like this light  . Any word on an expected release date?


----------



## TacticalGrilling (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Inova SHOT/IWA 2008 prototype*



adamlau said:


> I really, really like this light  . Any word on an expected release date?




Release date keeps getting pushed back. I would guess we're still looking at 60-90 days. Fortunately, this should mean a better product for us!

Be Safe, Grill Tactical.

-Nick
TacticalGrilling.com


----------



## Triple A (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Inova SHOT/IWA 2008 prototype*



KeyGrip said:


> I think low heat signature means they tried to make the light stay as cool as possible overall.


 
Thanks Guys- I missed the boat this one!! (Can you tell I'm new???) I can't wait to get one- even if its just to tell my friends I have a flashlight made out of kevlar. Somehow seems neater than saying, "Nitrolon..."


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Inova SHOT/IWA 2008 prototype*



TacticalGrilling said:


> Release date keeps getting pushed back. I would guess we're still looking at 60-90 days. Fortunately, this should mean a better product for us!
> 
> Be Safe, Grill Tactical.
> 
> ...




Is it the product we're waiting on or the LEDs? (Inova seems to be married to LumiLEDs.) It would be unfortunate if this is just another example of getting burned by using K2s.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Inova SHOT/IWA 2008 prototype*

That depends on the K2s. If they use the 115 lumen/watt K2s that Lumileds has been promising for 16 or so months, I'd be happy with that selection (as long as that batch isn't recalled for failing after 24 hours).


----------



## loszabo (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova SHOT/IWA 2008 prototype*

Some news:







I will keep you updated!


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova SHOT/IWA 2008 prototype*

Wow, that looks pretty cool! I tried inova-mil.com, though, and got nadda.


----------



## LukeA (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova SHOT/IWA 2008 prototype*



Phaserburn said:


> Wow, that looks pretty cool! I tried inova-mil.com, though, and got nadda.



I tried that too a few minutes ago. The domain is parked.


----------



## loszabo (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova SHOT/IWA 2008 prototype*

Don't tell Inova that I'm posting this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loszabo (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova SHOT/IWA 2008 prototype*

And, one more:






I want it. I need it! Okay, I'm selling a Gladius, a H2X Typhoon, and some SureFires...


----------



## djblank87 (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks good, nice job Inova and if it performs as good as advertised it will be a home run.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 8, 2008)

That looks like a $200 flashlight, minimum.

K-series, or I-series?


----------



## Rzr800 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova SHOT/IWA 2008 prototype*



dano said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/188646
> 
> thread has lots of info...


 
It is interesting to me that only a few months ago this light was claimed to put out 200 lumens and posess an LED that was a significant advance in technology. I hope that at least one of these claims indeed hits the mark; as the different colored LEDs in the ad are simulating one heck of an amount of output/spill (for their size) when compared to what would normally come out of a fully filled lens filter.

Nice light any way that you look at it.


----------



## adamlau (Jul 8, 2008)

150 lumens? A flashaholic Mall Ninja such as myself needs at least 400. I am not so sure I need one now :sigh: ...


----------



## 276 (Jul 8, 2008)

i like!! 150 lumens is some what low but i would get it.


----------



## houtex (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm very interested in this light. I now know the benefit of multi colored lights.


----------



## 276 (Jul 8, 2008)

i want to know how the programmable color works?


----------



## dano (Jul 8, 2008)

276 said:


> i like!! 150 lumens is some what low but i would get it.




Low based on what standard? 

I think people are putting too much emphasis on lumen output when no standard exists. One manufacturer's 200 lumen output is another's 400 lumen output.

I think the folks at Inova have a good grasp on truthful output numbers, and 150Lu is more than enough for a light like these.

-dan


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jul 8, 2008)

Ohhh is that a bezel down pocketclip I see? I'm liking it, especially if the beam quality is as nice as the 2008 T-Series.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 8, 2008)

If that 150 is just the white, how much if the RGB is on concurrently?
200


Make the beam warmer than the T-mp series


----------



## 276 (Jul 8, 2008)

dano said:


> Low based on what standard?
> 
> I think people are putting too much emphasis on lumen output when no standard exists. One manufacturer's 200 lumen output is another's 400 lumen output.
> 
> ...



ok..I dont really mean low i just keep on getting lights brighter than that , anything over 100 is bright for me. Heck even though my kroma is around 60 i still carrying it because i love the modes and different colors, this light is like that but brighter and cooler, honestly i don't know what i am saying when comes out i will get it, i love inova my first high powered light was inova.


----------



## Mercaptan (Jul 8, 2008)

How does someone switch between strobe, low and high with a pressure switch? 

I don't like that idea very much. I need some more information!!


----------



## Danintex (Jul 8, 2008)

Mercaptan said:


> How does someone switch between strobe, low and high with a pressure switch?
> 
> I don't like that idea very much. I need some more information!!




Just keep squeezing until something good happens.


----------



## ambientmind (Jul 8, 2008)

Danintex said:


> Just keep squeezing until something good happens.



LOL...thats what she said!  I had to, sorry....


----------



## Splunk_Au (Jul 8, 2008)

If this light is meant for real field personel, wouldn't those open fins along the side of the head collect dirt and sand? Looks hard to clean out too.


----------



## loszabo (Jul 9, 2008)

MichaelW said:


> K-series, or I-series?



It is renamed to INOVA Inforce line.


----------



## depusm12 (Jul 9, 2008)

Splunk_Au said:


> If this light is meant for real field personel, wouldn't those open fins along the side of the head collect dirt and sand? Looks hard to clean out too.


 

That's a good question. *I sent an email to a contact I have at Inova to see if I could get some more information on this light.*


----------



## depusm12 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Inova SHOT/IWA 2008 prototype*



Triple A said:


> *Doesn't low heat signature mean poor heat transmission away from the led as in the early G2 led without aluminum head?* Buy Yeah- I think I want one anyway!!!!!!!!!!


 

_*I would guess that it has a metal heat sink similar to the Pelican 7060 led.*_


----------



## Burgess (Jul 9, 2008)

Waitin' for more info from Inova . . . .



_


----------



## Stephan_L (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey everybody, 

what I see on the pics posted in this thread and what I've read in the thread makes me interested in this flashlight!

What I like the most is: 
- "combat strobe": I hope it is a strobe in an disorienting frequency
- "single hand operation": loszabo called the UI similar to the UI of the Gladius - that would be great

*But*
as others mentioned before: 
150 lumens is not realy exciting me! I think 200 lumens is not a supa-dupa, top secret, mystic high-end alien technique where you have to spend billions and billions of bucks! I do not need a 400+ lumens - light, but why not something better than 150 lumens, that is yet easy available? 

I will wait until release and have a look at it and at the first reviews! Then I will decide, if I will get it or not! 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## loszabo (Jul 9, 2008)

Stephan_L said:


> 150 lumens is not realy exciting me!



Do we know the battery run-time / heat level for 200 lumens and more? Inova took into consideration to minimizing the overall heat signature of this lamp, to avoid possible detection with NV/thermal imaging devices...


----------



## outersquare (Jul 9, 2008)

loszabo said:


> Do we know the battery run-time / heat level for 200 lumens and more? Inova took into consideration to minimizing the overall heat signature of this lamp, to avoid possible detection with NV devices.


 
if that's the case, that is idiotic overengineering, you would think someone would notice the bright and glaring LIGHT first, NV or not.


----------



## loszabo (Jul 9, 2008)

outersquare said:


> if that's the case, that is idiotic overengineering, you would think someone would notice the bright and glaring LIGHT first, NV or not.



It is common for low-light tactics to momentarily turn on the light, orientate, and turn it off quickly again. In this case it makes sense!


----------



## NightFlyer (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Inova SHOT/IWA 2008 prototype*



Triple A said:


> *Doesn't low heat signature mean poor heat transmission away from the led as in the early G2 led without aluminum head?* Buy Yeah- I think I want one anyway!!!!!!!!!!



Could also mean more efficient LED. One that turns more energy it pulls into light rather than heat.


----------



## woodrow (Jul 9, 2008)

I wonder if this one can survive a drop into the creek without taking on water unlike the G2


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 9, 2008)

I wonder if those 150lumens are warm-white (3500K) vs. 225lumens of a TK11 in cool-white (5000K).


----------



## Burgess (Jul 9, 2008)

Just hope it's more durable than my Inova X1, generation 2.


:sigh:
_


----------



## timsmile (Jul 9, 2008)

will the 150 lumen be an understated one like surefire usually does?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, seeing as how there are no dealers talking about this light yet, I'd say there isn't a very good chance of us seeing it anytime soon.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 10, 2008)

I "need" this light!


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jul 10, 2008)

MichaelW said:


> That looks like a $200 flashlight, minimum.
> 
> K-series, or I-series?


 
When i spoke to someone at inova they assured that the pricing wouldnt be that high. I expect at least $100 , but not $200+ The person said they wouldnt get as expensive as the surfires get.

But just from thatpicture i know im buying one even without a review. They are supposed to have a few that run on rechargeables. Maybe one of those two can take at least a 17650?

Also I have to say that 150 is actually pretty good for law enforcement. If its focused right. The 2008 T4 is rated at 175 lumens and I have to say that in a lot of ways i liked it better than my mrv. It didnt shine quite as far but it could still throw and it flooded where it threw. I think i prefer the T4. I remmember a review saying that the t4 and pelican and T10 were pretty in terms of output butlook at the different ratings. My MRV is rated at 210 and sometimes the bright hotspot without more flood isnt that satisfying. I was thinking about getting the Q5 upgrade for it though.

In fact im still debating whether or not to get the tomahawk light. Its rated at something like 130 lumens but someone compared it to the T10 saying it has similar output.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 10, 2008)

$200 with the remote switch and mount?


----------



## Xak (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm interested in the UI. I would hate to need it in a SHTF situation, turn it on expecting to be able to identify what's around me with my heart pounding, and start out with a little green light.

I'm glad I haven't gotten a tac light for my AK yet. This looks interesting. I love Inova.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jul 17, 2008)

Inova makes fantastic lights and this one should be no exception. Chances are they kept the LED output level slightly lower for the purpose of battery life. This should be a very high quality light and an FF favorite but I just hope it's affordable. I'm very curious about the UI though!


----------



## Stephan_L (Jul 22, 2008)

Any new infomation? 
What about the seize of the flashlight? 
I would be thankfull for anything! 


Thanks 

Stephan


----------



## depusm12 (Jul 22, 2008)

depusm12 said:


> That's a good question. *I sent an email to a contact I have at Inova to see if I could get some more information on this light.*


 
I heard back from my contact at Inova he can't tell me more than is already out there. But he told me a PFD catalog will be available and he will send me a copy when it comes out.


----------



## Daylo (Aug 8, 2008)

*Inova-mil website now online*

No info on where to buy it but it but it sure is a move in the right direction.

http://www.inova-mil.com


----------



## TDKKP (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*



Daylo said:


> No info on where to buy it but it but it sure is a move in the right direction.
> 
> http://www.inove-mil.com


 


I think this is the link you're talking about.


----------



## Daylo (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

Thanks for the link fix, I'm up too late.


----------



## woodrow (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

Way to go Inova.... I knew that you could come out with a truely innovative light besides the X5!


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

Looks sweet! And expensive!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

Yep still lookin' good. It's still vapor though until there are dealers with it in stock and ready to ship.
 (I have a feeling this isn't going to be cheap)


----------



## Moka (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

Yay... Be interesting to see the output figures on it... And whether inova have stuck with their awesome runtimes and runtime curves...

Will Carbon Fibre be more or less expensive than Aluminium???


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

I'd imagine more, a lot more.


----------



## Moka (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

Oh ok... hmmm.... I was thinking about my inline skates and inline chassis. Aluminium is more expensive than Carbon Fibre... 

but hey, Torches are a little different to skates... lol

Still want one... =D


----------



## dougie (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

The publicity blurb doesn't give any specifics about light output or battery life which is a shame. However, for a mass produced light I'm sure Inova is taking the right approach by making a light which uses modern materials and which reduces a considerable number of machined parts in its construction. 

If Inova can provide a multi level flashlight which lives up to the hype and is reliable whilst at the same time being very cost effective then they may well secure a lead over more expensive competitors. Although the light has yet to be reviewed I'm betting that Inova hasn't spent a large amount of time,money and effort on this project without considering whether they stand a realistic chance of securing large military contracts. Its my personal view that this light will probably far outperform any existing similar sized military lights at a cost which makes it affordable for general issue.

Although this is purely conjecture and only time will tell, I'm betting that this light is going to be a winner!


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

The light looks amazing. So different from most other lights on the market (eg SureFire) and yet so practical and versatile. 

Can't wait to see this thing in real life and play with it.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

its compact size is really appealing. :goodjob:


----------



## M.S (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

Color model looks nice, I'm probably going to get one if it is not super expensive (>$200). What is the infra red used for? Night vision? Are there any other potential uses for it, or should I just go for the one with white secondary led?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*



M.S said:


> Color model looks nice, I'm probably going to get one if it is not super expensive (>$200). What is the infra red used for? Night vision? Are there any other potential uses for it, or should I just go for the one with white secondary led?



Yep IR is for night vision equipment. I like the looks of the color one as well. Depeding on price and performance I might buy the while strobe version as well, but I'll definitely spring for a colored one first.

I hope they make one that replaces either the IR LED or the Blue LED with a nice ~365-375ish nm UV led. However I have no idea if those are made in what looks like 3mm LED size.


----------



## RadarGreg (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

The small LEDs are actually Luxeon Rebel LEDs. I was able to play with this light at the Shot Show, and it is on my "to buy" list. The one I saw had all the bells and whistles; strobing multi-level white, Red, IR, Blue and Green Rebel LEDs. It is supposed to be priced competitively with Surefire lights.


----------



## Jaygnar (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

Looks like a nice light. Well designed and tough. I would like to see somebody turn up the competitive heat on Surefire. This looks like a great way to start doing that. Now to see what kinda price tag they wanna put on it and how it stands up to real-world abuse.


----------



## Sgt Pinback (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*



> *Maintenance Free*
> Simply rinse with water and dry with a soft cloth for optimal working condition.
> Replace batteries as needed.


Now if only they'd said "dishwasher safe", I'd be all over this


----------



## WhatZupB (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

Oh man! Inova's are my next favorite after Surefure. Being carbon fiber it has to be more than aluminum. Way to go Inova for stepping up to game with the tac lighting. :twothumbs


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

Im so excited. I guess the carbon fiber would not be as heavy as aluminum but would it be as strong in terms of sheer crush protection? Could someone run over it with a car?
That clip that allows you to easily attach or detach it from a gun mount... I wonder if that could be used on a belt in place of a holster for the light. I wonder if the gun mount is easily removed as with the traditional surefire and streamlight pistol size lights. That way you could have this awesome seperate light with the quick change option to go from gun to gun. 
I think this will be one of the few lights ill buy without actually waiting for a review.

I hope it takes rechargeables.
No matter what LED they end up using I doubt it will touch the current contenders for single output. A guy I talked to at Inova said that the light or LED would blow anything else out of the water so im excited, but I wouldnt be surprised if it doesnt break 200 lumens.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

I imagine it would withstand the crush of a car tire as well as aluminum would. It just wouldn't bend...it would shatter. More importantly it should handle a long drop and a quick stop without much trouble if the Carbon Fiber is thick enough. What are the final selling prices, and do we have any idea of the output from the main LED?

DEFINITELY will save up for this one

(edit) ^^I doubt it will be more than 200 lumens, but more importantly it should have a great beam pattern and tint.


----------



## orcinus (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

Ooooh!
I wantz one of those!
A multi-colored one.

(after i regain my "financial composure", that is)

Always wanted a multi-color light, but Kroma was/is a bit too much for me (in more ways than one). I wonder what the price will be...


----------



## Retinator (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

I've always liked their website designs.

The only thing missing is runtimes & lumens, the important things lol

Hope they come out before the end of the year so someone can review them.

I'm guesssing that they'll cost around $ 250, maybe as low as $ 200, but don't hold your breath. I think the carbon fibre will keep the price above the $ 200's.

And the Kroma finally has a serious competitor,aside from dangling 2 or 3 photons off a lesser light


----------



## 1 what (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

Like all of you I'm awaiting specs and price...Who could resist the novelty of the colour choice?


----------



## 276 (Aug 9, 2008)

I POSTED THIS IN ANOTHER THREAD BUT, THERE SPECS ARE UP ON THE SITE http://www.inova-mil.com/
I SO WANT ONE OF EACH!!!!


----------



## FrankW438 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

Very cool! I don't want to get in to a SureFire vs. Fenix vs. Inova vs. whatever debate, but I think Inova's image just went up a few notches in way of thinking. 

I still haven't figured out how to pay for a U2A/U2B coming out and now Inova drops this bombshell!

I think I need to get a part time job to pay for this addiction.

-- Frank


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

The colored one looks like a must buy for me. I really like the look and hopefully the weight will be less than surefire. I wonder how they're heat sinking the led.


----------



## yaesumofo (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

Very cool flashlight.
The Carbon fiber body is a very nice "exotic" material. It is also very good at moving heat.
As a innova user from way back (I still have all of my old X5's and X1's (yes the first version with the lens My favorite)) these are must have flashlights. 
It really is too bad they don't give us a little more on the spec side like run-time and beam shots and the like.

Carbon fiber is a great material. I would love to see it replace titanium as the "in" material around here. Carbon fiber technology has come a long way. Working in the material has become more and more commonplace.
The Love will be the first commercially made flashlight in the material that I know of.
Can't wait.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Stillphoto (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

Very true Yaesu.

I just hope the Carbon Fiber doesnt turn out to be some sort of fiber reinforced plastic...Which I'm sure won't be the case.

I'm guessing that the inclusion of a smaller white led in the non-ir version would be a lower low than the main led could provide? Otherwise why not use another color (no I don't know what else would be useful...uv?).


----------



## tsl (Aug 9, 2008)

276 said:


> I POSTED THIS IN ANOTHER THREAD BUT, THERE SPECS ARE UP ON THE SITE http://www.inova-mil.com/
> I SO WANT ONE OF EACH!!!!


 
I think this gives more information than what we previously had. I'm guessing that you access the different main LED brightness levels and colors (for the color model) by pressing the tailcap.

I'd like to know when available, cost, and lumen output.


----------



## 276 (Aug 9, 2008)

sorry was just to excited


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 9, 2008)

depusm12 said:


> I heard back from my contact at Inova he can't tell me more than is already out there. But he told me a PFD catalog will be available and he will send me a copy when it comes out.


 
Let us know if you find out something new about this light through the catalog.


----------



## bullterrier (Aug 9, 2008)

:sigh: i want one http://www.inova-mil.com/products_color.html but what do they cost?.


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 9, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Let us know if you find out something new about this light through the catalog.


 
When I get it, I'll try and post a link or what ever info I can.


----------



## JNewell (Aug 9, 2008)

Hmmm...Kroma-killer?


----------



## tebore (Aug 9, 2008)

JNewell said:


> Hmmm...Kroma-killer?



Seems like it but without the nice and easy to use control ring of the Kroma. 

Surefire should just make and updated version of the Kroma. Even with an "outdated" lux3 the optic really makes good use of it and it has a decent beam.


----------



## TMedina (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

Fascinating.

I'm not wild about the "one light for all occasions" approach, but some people like it.

There isn't a "combat retention" grip feature towards the tailcap and I don't know how much grip the texturing on the body will provide.

The PR photo is bugging me, but I suppose it's part of the marketing arrangement.

-Trevor


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

An inova person i spoke to assured me they arent going to be as expensive as surfire lights so i doubt they will be in the $200 range. But they also told me that it would be out in june too.
There are supposed to be more lights comming out in this series too. There is supposed to be a rechargeable one.


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*



RadarGreg said:


> The small LEDs are actually Luxeon Rebel LEDs. I was able to play with this light at the Shot Show, and it is on my "to buy" list. The one I saw had all the bells and whistles; strobing multi-level white, Red, IR, Blue and Green Rebel LEDs. It is supposed to be priced competitively with Surefire lights.



They must be pretty bright then! I hope they are not reflow soldered so the IR can be swapped for UV, more useful for average guys.


----------



## RadarGreg (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*



jzmtl said:


> They must be pretty bright then! I hope they are not reflow soldered so the IR can be swapped for UV, more useful for average guys.


 
For a small LED like the Rebel, it did seem quite bright. I was able to see the light only in the Shot Show building and only under the close scrutiny of the INOVA reps, hehe.

The IR light in the demo light was replaced with an amber colored Rebel LED so you could see four different colors. The IR would not be visible, so they basically used a filler LED as a demo. I'm not sure if a UV Rebel LED is available, but I'd prefer one of those as well to the IR LED.

One difference I remember from the show is the light I saw had the strobe function integrated into the light with the multicolor LEDs. From the INOVA website, it looks like you can get one or the other, but not both. Maybe the interface was too complicated for both, or perhaps my memory isn't as good as I think it is. Either way, this light is on my list to get.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

AWESOME!!!

Way to go Inova.


----------



## isneyk (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

hmmm, i'm starting to like these inova's...:thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 10, 2008)

depusm12 said:


> When I get it, I'll try and post a link or what ever info I can.


 
That would be sweet. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## JNewell (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*



RadarGreg said:


> The small LEDs are actually Luxeon Rebel LEDs. I was able to play with this light at the Shot Show, and it is on my "to buy" list. The one I saw had all the bells and whistles; strobing multi-level white, Red, IR, Blue and Green Rebel LEDs. It is supposed to be priced competitively with Surefire lights.


 
We want to see a comparative test versus the Kroma Milspec!


----------



## TMedina (Aug 10, 2008)

Just looking at the array of options for the Inforce White, I'm not sure how the hell you'd pick the one you'd want without twisting the cap and checking for your original setting as a reference. Possibly luminous switch markings on the tailcap?

Now, do that in the dark. Add raw terror. I've never been a big fan of the "all in one" concept. As a work light, maybe - possibly even as a weapon light. But the all in one has always left me a little dubious as to the practicality versus an idiot simple function.

The opening of the clip seems a little close to the head for easy use on gear.

I don't know how deep those grooves are in the body, but the light seems to be lacking an overall "tactical retention feature" for casual hand use, particularly with gloves.

-Trevor


----------



## Stillphoto (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

Oh, so the secondary leds are rebels? That's cool. 

Having only heard about white rebel's brightness, I imagine its safe to assume that one colored rebel could equal if not surpass the brightness of the Kroma's colored leds?


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 10, 2008)

I thought the Gladius would be hard to use at first. But after I got mine and playing around with it, it's quite easy. I'm sure the Inforce light has a similar interface.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

*"BUILT-IN LANYARD HOLE*

designed to accept standard 555 parachute cord. "



does the 555 cord bother any body else?


----------



## orcinus (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*



ninjaboigt said:


> does the 555 cord bother any body else?



I don't get it... If you don't like it, don't use it. It's not like they've glued a cord to the flashlight or anything.

Or did i misinterpret your post?


----------



## loszabo (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

We've been discussing this new light already for a while at http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=200248

Join in!


----------



## Size15's (Aug 11, 2008)

I've just merged two threads - I hope the result isn't too confusing :tinfoil:


----------



## chiphead (Aug 11, 2008)

Saw them in the September 2008 issue of Soldier of Fortune and the Inforce site is up and running. Don't know whose got them though.

chiphead


----------



## TMedina (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*



orcinus said:


> I don't get it... If you don't like it, don't use it. It's not like they've glued a cord to the flashlight or anything.
> 
> Or did i misinterpret your post?



I think he means as a typo - its 550 cord; I've never seen 555 cord before.

Kinda like this publicity photo - the flag is on the wrong shoulder.

-Trevor

Edit: And where is the lanyard ring? I don't see one on the photos.


----------



## Moka (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*



TMedina said:


> \
> 
> Edit: And where is the lanyard ring? I don't see one on the photos.



It says lanyard hole... I'm hoping Inova will do what they've previously done with the X-Series and drill it in to the Tail Cap...


----------



## orcinus (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*



TMedina said:


> I think he means as a typo - its 550 cord; I've never seen 555 cord before.



Oh... Haven't even noticed 
Thanks for explaining, my apologies.


----------



## Stillphoto (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*

Lol...the flag is on the wrong shoulder and they did a doozy of a job photoshopping the light onto that rifle.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*



orcinus said:


> Oh... Haven't even noticed
> Thanks for explaining, my apologies.


 
lol no need for apologies, im tired of people whining about lil stuff too. 

im just disapointed that they strongly market this flashlight towards the military, but cant get the basics down right....i still like the light concepts and everything, and bezel down carry! this light will be worth looking in to.


----------



## orcinus (Aug 14, 2008)

Seemed more like it was marketed towards so-called "mall ninjas" and average joes that like to play weekend warriors 

I'm neither (nor a LEO, nor in the military - quite the opposite, i'm just a gadget freak and a photographer who loves long exposure photography) so i don't really care as long as it does what it should and turns out to be a nice gadget


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 14, 2008)

I spoke with a contact at Inova today. He told the Inforce lights should be out in 3 to 4 months maybe sooner. Price range for retail sales is as follows approximatley $160 for the white only light and approximately $200 for the white/colored led version. He also hinted that Inova might have a contract to supply the military with these lights.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd be very surprised if we saw this light by December to be honest. Inova like most others just don't have a good track record for getting lights out to the market within their estimates. The 3-4 months is a bit disappointing but that explains why we haven't heard a peep form dealers over in the marketplace about this yet.

Anyway they have great looking vapor, I hope it ends up being just as nice. The prices seem _almost_ reasonable too.


----------



## TMedina (Aug 14, 2008)

I think the rep might be a little optimistic - the torch might make the Family of Flashlights (FoF) or the Army Family of Flashlights (AFFL) and pass the "Army Certification Program and get an NSN for IMPAC purchasing.

But "supplying the military" covers a whole lot of ground with a pretty hefty amount of nuance.

-Trevor


----------



## ninjaboigt (Aug 15, 2008)

orcinus said:


> Seemed more like it was marketed towards so-called "mall ninjas" and average joes that like to play weekend warriors
> 
> I'm neither (nor a LEO, nor in the military - quite the opposite, i'm just a gadget freak and a photographer who loves long exposure photography) so i don't really care as long as it does what it should and turns out to be a nice gadget


 
im also a gadget lover my self. i just love more reliable things, so if im gonna pay 160+ for this flashlight, it better take a good beating and not fail!


----------



## orcinus (Aug 15, 2008)

ninjaboigt said:


> it better take a good beating and not fail!




That falls under the "as long as it does what it should" remark


----------



## Stephan_L (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi everybody, 

now, back from vacation, I did not read through all the thread ... it's just to long and my wife want's to go out tonight, so I don't have that much time. 

All I wanted to say is, that I am really looking forward for this light. I always loved the UI of the Gladius and this looks quite the same! Can't wait to get the first tests and comparissons between the Inforce and some other lights (Gladius, Fenix, SF, etc.). 

By the way, 
has someone seen any specs yet? Does anyone know lumens? frequency of the "combat strobe"? 

Will have a look tomorrow! 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## orcinus (Aug 16, 2008)

Stephan_L said:


> has someone seen any specs yet? Does anyone know lumens? frequency of the "combat strobe"?



AFAIK, they haven't been published. And the light still seems to be faaar away on the horizon, which is why many consider it a bit vapourous


----------



## ygbsm (Aug 23, 2008)

loszabo said:


> It is common for low-light tactics to momentarily turn on the light, orientate, and turn it off quickly again. In this case it makes sense!


In that case -- momentary on -- what's the worry about "battery run-time / heat level for 200 lumens and more?" you cite as a reason for the 150 lumen output level? (And where did this come from: "Inova took into consideration to minimizing the overall heat signature of this lamp, to avoid possible detection with NV/thermal imaging devices..." I didn't see that claim on the Inova site, but if you can point it out to me I'd be very interested in it.)
The light looks nice, although as Ken Good notes on another board, the white light modes arrangement does not look optimal. 

PS I like your sig -- the Typhoon II/Gladius has become my favorite (with the increased output).


----------



## loszabo (Aug 23, 2008)

ygbsm said:


> (And where did this come from: "Inova took into consideration to minimizing the overall heat signature of this lamp, to avoid possible detection with NV/thermal imaging devices..." I didn't see that claim on the Inova site, but if you can point it out to me I'd be very interested in it.)



I was told this at the Inova booth at IWA 2008 in Nuremberg.



ygbsm said:


> The light looks nice, although as Ken Good notes on another board, the white light modes arrangement does not look optimal.



Ken Good is still posting? But, not on CPF! :scowl:


----------



## roof (Aug 23, 2008)

Are there any photograph's


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 23, 2008)

loszabo said:


> Ken Good is still posting? But, not on CPF! :scowl:


 
I've run into a couple of his posts recently. He's registered as Ken_J._Good I believe.


----------



## ygbsm (Aug 23, 2008)

loszabo said:


> I was told this at the Inova booth at IWA 2008 in Nuremberg.


Hmmmmm. Somehow this does not surprise me. I've also heard some pretty amazing things at booths at trade shows over the years.   You know, I try lawsuits for a living and in my world this is called "hearsay" (see, e.g., Fed. R. Evid. Rule 802) But I certainly believe you heard this.  Anyway thanks for the info -- I thought I might have missed a statement to that effect on the website. :thumbsup: 

Anyhoo, I really want one of these lights (the colored LED version.) :thumbsup: 


P.S. I hope you're not serious about selling your Gladius and Typhoon.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Aug 23, 2008)

^...then you're probably one of the few new yorkers who can actually afford to live there! If they **** you off just bust out your brightest flashlight and blind them while you run out of the court room. You could even use the Inforce line to reveal evidence in court that can not otherwise be seen, like blood stains and stuff.


----------



## ygbsm (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Inova-mil website now online*



Retinator said:


> I've always liked their website designs.
> 
> 
> And the Kroma finally has a serious competitor,aside from dangling 2 or 3 photons off a lesser light



Man, I did the dangling photons thing (from a G2Z) for a while before the A2 came out.


----------



## ygbsm (Aug 23, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> ^...then you're probably one of the few new yorkers who can actually afford to live there! If they **** you off just bust out your brightest flashlight and blind them while you run out of the court room. You could even use the Inforce line to reveal evidence in court that can not otherwise be seen, like blood stains and stuff.



I have brought my Gladius into the Federal District Courthouse in Manhattan (SDNY) many times, though I never had the temerity to use it in a courtroom -- it stays safely in the bag. And a secret -- at trial you can't get pissed off, you just get even.  Now laser pointers -- those get a workout...

P.S. I thought everyone knew that nobody can afford to live in New York.  I would like to be able to afford to live in San Diego -- it (besides that crazy airport) seems like one of the nicest towns around.


----------



## loszabo (Aug 23, 2008)

ygbsm said:


> You know, I try lawsuits for a living and in my world this is called "hearsay" (see, e.g., Fed. R. Evid. Rule 802)



I already have too many lawyers influence my business life (code of conduct, compliance, anti-corruption, etc.). Please stay _at least_ out at my Internet forums! 



ygbsm said:


> P.S. I hope you're not serious about selling your Gladius and Typhoon.



I *have not* advertised them for sale nor indicated any interest in selling them, therefore I can't be "serious about selling" them!


----------



## Stephan_L (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey everybody, 

I mailed INOVA via their website (www.inova-mil.com) but I have had no response until now! 

Does anybody else have connections to INOVA and try to get some news for us - the waiting people?

Thx, 

Stephan


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Sep 2, 2008)

I just spoke to someone at Inova about the lights. He said that samples should be going out to the dealers in 3 weeks. Im getting excited. I just cant decide which one to get.
He couldn't tell me what LED they were going to use and he couldnt tell me what the brightness rating was. All he was allowed to tell me was that it was to DOD specifications. Anyone know where to get those? I doubt it will be above 200 lumens.
It doesnt sound like the light will take 17670s but should take the RCR123a batteries. The body tolerances are probably tight.

Other news
There is a rechargeable planned for this line, however the release date is unknown. It is supposed to have some advantages over the T4 but it wont put the T4 out to pasture or anything.

So thats all i got. Im excited though.
I was thinking of upgrading my MRV from the Q2 to the Q5 to go from 210 to 260 lumens but that might get put on hold.


----------



## 276 (Sep 2, 2008)

eyeeatingfish said:


> I just spoke to someone at Inova about the lights. He said that samples should be going out to the dealers in 3 weeks. Im getting excited. I just cant decide which one to get.
> He couldn't tell me what LED they were going to use and he couldnt tell me what the brightness rating was. All he was allowed to tell me was that it was to DOD specifications. Anyone know where to get those? I doubt it will be above 200 lumens.
> It doesnt sound like the light will take 17670s but should take the RCR123a batteries. The body tolerances are probably tight.
> 
> ...



I'd get both.. thats what i am thinking about just hope they don't cost to much


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Sep 3, 2008)

They are not supposed to cost as much as surefire lights. I would bet around $100 - $130


----------



## Stephan_L (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey everybody, 

still waiting and eating my popcorn (man, I am really getting fat by that much popcorn. Inova has to hurry up!)


3 weeks until the dealers get the first units to look at! And how many more weeks until we will be able to get one? 

If your bet about the price would come out as perfect, I would order one immediatly! Thank god we have a strong EURO :nana:!

I just can't wait to see more infos of the light! I hope that they are bright enough. (I would like to see 200 on the lumen rating!)

Now come on INOVA, give us some more information! (Or answer to my e-mail)

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Sep 7, 2008)

should only be two more weeks


----------



## radu1976 (Sep 7, 2008)

Stephan, take it easy with the strong EURO !
You would have been lucky if Inova had released the new INFORCE LINE 2 months ago, when EUR was 1.60 USD.
Now , you've lost 10% as EUR = 1.43$ !!
Who could knows what will be in one month ? Maybe 1.35$ ? :thinking:




Stephan_L said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> still waiting and eating my popcorn (man, I am really getting fat by that much popcorn. Inova has to hurry up!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephan_L (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi radu1976,



> ...take it easy with the strong EURO !...
> ...Who could knows what will be in one month ? Maybe 1.35$ ?


 
I don't hope so, but yes, it seems as if the EURO is going to be a little bit weaker by the time. But who knows? Maybe INOVA will bring it, just when we are making a little jump?!? We have got a saying here: "Hope dies at last!"

Btw.: Any new Infos about lumens? 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## Xak (Sep 8, 2008)

Stephan_L said:


> Hi radu1976,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1

What is the output already? Should I wait or get an R2 Premium Olight Warrior?


----------



## TMedina (Sep 8, 2008)

I've always found hope to die first, but that's just me.

I'll keep an eye out at the local MCSS - I don't know that we'll get any in first, but I'll check.

-Trevor


----------



## Xak (Sep 9, 2008)

Xak said:


> +1
> 
> What is the output already? Should I wait or get an R2 Premium Olight Warrior?



Who am I kidding, I know I'm going to buy one regardless. I freakin' love Inova lights. My T4MP rocks.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Sep 9, 2008)

You could get the Olight with the R2 but youre really not getting a new light, your getting a light whose basic style has been around for a while now and is slightly brighter.

Wait for the Inova, its not just the same old light.


----------



## djblank87 (Sep 9, 2008)

eyeeatingfish said:


> Wait for the Inova, its not just the same old light.


 
Indeed sir, can't wait for this one to hit the market.


----------



## jefflrrp (Sep 9, 2008)

Do you all think that the new light will be out by December/January. I was going to ask for a 2008 T1 & T2, but may hold off for this.


----------



## TMedina (Sep 9, 2008)

In all honesty, I have no idea - good rumor has the light hitting market in a month, give or take. But a rumor is just that.

Worst case scenario, if it isn't, buy the ones you can put your hands on. 

-Trevor


----------



## N467RX (Sep 9, 2008)

Is this one going to be available for the civilian market?


----------



## loszabo (Sep 10, 2008)

It was developed for the Executive Soldier Program as far as I can confirm. I think 150 units were just finished for T&E...

I'm sure it will be available for distributors/dealers as well! :thinking:


----------



## TMedina (Sep 10, 2008)

There is nothing inherently restricted about this flashlight, so I don't see why they wouldn't make it available to the general public.

The only drawback - with the anticipated price tag, you probably won't find them on Sprawlmart/Target shelves. You'd have to look online or specialty shops.

-Trevor


----------



## dasBULK (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks neat.


----------



## loszabo (Sep 10, 2008)

In addition they wouldn't advertise it in Soldier of Fortune, if they can't sell it to their target group... (uuups, yeah, yeah, me too)


----------



## N467RX (Sep 10, 2008)

loszabo said:


> In addition they wouldn't advertise it in Soldier of Fortune, if they can't sell it to their target group... (uuups, yeah, yeah, me too)



Their target group owns fully auto AK-47's, M-16's, AR-15s and M4's, so restrictions wouldn't be a problem.

I know someone who is interested in the Inforce, a 14 y/o kid who is subscribed to SOF who happens to be my brother.


----------



## loszabo (Sep 10, 2008)

N467RX said:


> Their target group owns fully auto AK-47's, M-16's, AR-15s and M4's, so restrictions wouldn't be a problem.
> 
> I know someone who is interested in the Inforce, a 14 y/o kid who is subscribed to SOF who happens to be my brother.



Most readers wish they had... 

Though getting off topic here, but seriously: if you put something into SOF magazine for advertising, you want to sell it to the "poser" segment as well...


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Sep 10, 2008)

TMedina said:


> In all honesty, I have no idea - good rumor has the light hitting market in a month, give or take. But a rumor is just that.
> 
> Worst case scenario, if it isn't, buy the ones you can put your hands on.
> 
> -Trevor



When I talked to someone at the company a week ago he told me it would be going out to distributors in 3 weeks. It didnt sound like a give or take thing. 
Im sure we will be able to buy them by the end of september if not earlier.


As far as the whole SOF thing goes, i dont see a problem if they make a good knife for the military and also advertise it to others who would be interested in tactical items.
The light is supposed to be made according to DOD specifications. 
I dont know what this executive soldier program thing is...


----------



## TMedina (Sep 10, 2008)

Program Executive Office Soldier

Essentially, the military supply chain hasn't kept up with the influx of civilian products that Soldiers (and others) find amazingly useful in deployed areas. 

In an attempt to close the gap, PEO was developed to identify and quickly distribute equipment to deploying troops (also known as RFI or 'Rapid Fielding Initiative'). 

The Army has also developed the "Army Certification" program as a means of identifying products that meet the "stringent requirements of military equipment" - kinda funny, considering current procurement practices.

Related to that, the Army FoF or Family of Flashlights. Apparently, there is also an initiative underway to develop a new "Army" light, according to the Army Times.

-Trevor


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Sep 11, 2008)

This is interesting... basically they are going to let soilders choose their own lights. In some ways I like this because soilders arent required to carry out of date stuff, however repairs become an issue when there are 20 different lights. Batteries are also an issue but it looks like mostly AA and CR123 based lights so not as bad.
better than some of these lights given the 4 color options.
Never heard of those Phantom flash lights before. I have to say the inova color probably does a lot more than most of the other lights here.



TMedina said:


> Program Executive Office Soldier
> 
> Essentially, the military supply chain hasn't kept up with the influx of civilian products that Soldiers (and others) find amazingly useful in deployed areas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Light Head (Sep 15, 2008)

Any updates on these lights?

I'm seriously considering the Gerber Mongoose, but I'm waiting for the Inova Inforce Color.

The UV LED in the Mongoose might come in handy...


----------



## TMedina (Sep 15, 2008)

Keep in mind, you're also taking a major price difference between these two lights with two distinct mission functions.

-Trevor


----------



## jzmtl (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks like there's a color version with white substituted for IR, and the color leds are all flood. Now switch blue for UV and it'll be perfect.


----------



## Light Head (Sep 17, 2008)

TMedina said:


> Keep in mind, you're also taking a major price difference between these two lights with two distinct mission functions.
> 
> -Trevor


I've learned long ago to go for quality. 

Bought the Inova X5, then the XO3, when they were first introduced--I still use them at work.

Also got an X1 White and UV, and an X5 UV.

the feel of an Inova is very different.

btw, any suggestions on wrist straps? the lanyard holes are hard to thread split rings through, and there are sharp edges which make short work of cords.




jzmtl said:


> Looks like there's a color version with white substituted for IR, and the color leds are all flood. Now switch blue for UV and it'll be perfect.


exactly.

IR is not useful for me, but white, red, and UV will come in handy.

wrap these up in a reliable package, and I'm sold. as long as I can afford it, of course.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 17, 2008)

I think I am most interested in when is it going to be released? Price point is a concern as well, but when is a little more important at the moment.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Sep 17, 2008)

Should be within a week or so according to when i last spoke with someone at inova. Dont know if it will be for purchase or the dealers will get it.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 17, 2008)

eyeeatingfish said:


> Should be within a week or so according to when i last spoke with someone at inova. Dont know if it will be for purchase or the dealers will get it.


Excellent. I emailed them through their site and haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## TMedina (Sep 17, 2008)

Light Head said:


> btw, any suggestions on wrist straps? the lanyard holes are hard to thread split rings through, and there are sharp edges which make short work of cords.



I've scoured the precious few pictures of the light and I don't know the size or placement of the lanyard hole for this sucker.

Took a look at these as a reference. The larger reference here.

Most of these can be found at your local hardware store - just not in titanium. 

If there is a gap between the screws on the clip, you might be able to attach a split-ring. I just can't tell from the few promo pictures they have posted. :thinking:

-Trevor


----------



## Light Head (Sep 17, 2008)

TMedina said:


> I've scoured the precious few pictures of the light and I don't know the size or placement of the lanyard hole for this sucker.
> 
> Took a look at these as a reference. The larger reference here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing those links.

The lanyard holes are a little weird--they're linear. The clips in your links wouldn't fit into the holes.


I was able to force a big soft split ring onto my XO3 years ago (left scratches on the light) but the split ring was was protruding out of the light body that it would not fit into any reasonably sized holster--I had to take the split ring off.

Cords fray after a few months of use.

I looked at plastic coated/laminated wires at the local OSH, but the salespeople there did not know what I would need to crimp a ferrule onto the wire...and I did not want to spend a lot of money just to put wires onto a couple of my lights.




eyeeatingfish said:


> Should be within a week or so according to when i last spoke with someone at inova. Dont know if it will be for purchase or the dealers will get it.


I hope they release it soon.

It's so hard to hurry up and wait.


----------



## adamlau (Sep 22, 2008)

INF-B-W-RGBW it is for me  !


----------



## Mr. Blue (Sep 27, 2008)

Inforce white looks like a great light...rugged, useful, and inova!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 29, 2008)

eyeeatingfish said:


> Should be within a week or so according to when i last spoke with someone at inova. Dont know if it will be for purchase or the dealers will get it.


It's been over a week, anyone have any info?


----------



## 276 (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm tempted to just call them!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Sep 30, 2008)

If they follow typical Inova patterns, we'll see the light in April of 2009. :ironic:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Oct 2, 2008)

Well if anyone does call, make sure we all get a chance to hear the news.


----------



## dano (Oct 2, 2008)

Video of the light: http://militarytimes.com/blogs/showscout/?p=71#more-71

-dan


----------



## orcinus (Oct 2, 2008)

Oooooh! I like it!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 2, 2008)

dano said:


> Video of the light: http://militarytimes.com/blogs/showscout/?p=71#more-71
> 
> -dan


Great find!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 2, 2008)

Mmmmmm very nice.  Thanks for that vid.


----------



## 276 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats cool!! Thanks for the vid.


----------



## Mercaptan (Oct 3, 2008)

My God that is a complicated interface; though with the features it provides, I may force myself into learning it .


----------



## Cheapskate (Oct 3, 2008)

This thing is a real marketing tour de force!

All those 'military', 'weapon', 'tactical', 'mission', DOD words and references, not to mention the gung-ho mil/gun cred photos.

I love the ITAR (International Traffic in Arms Regulations) statement, a beautiful touch that, to give the impression that this torch is so special and cutting edge it is a weapon in it's own right and will bestow upon its user such a significant military advantage it will not be allowed to be exported. I suppose that will impress and fool some people.

The body looks like being made from carbon fibre reinforced plastic with very short fibres to allow the material to be injection moulded. There is no way this material will have the stiffness and strength of products made from CF cloths and such with long continuous fibres. The material is a sort of modern day variation on glass fibre reinforced nylon etc. I imagine the material will be similar to that used for the internal chassis on my 8 year old Apple Ti Powerbook.

Don't get me wrong, I applaud the use of CF as I have long been a fan of this material for torches. I made a couple from CF and kevlar in the 1990s and they are still going strong. :naughty:

Aluminium is heavy and a pain in cold weather and unforgiving to teeth so I much prefer the feel of CF.

I think the statement about the body being optimised for low heat signature is almost insulting. The person using and carrying it is going to be a lot warmer in IR in most likely hood. If it is emitting enough white light to get even slightly warm, then it's IR heat signature is going to be moot, because it will be very visible to the naked eye. If it was being used intermittently and covertly, it wouldn't get warm in the first place, no matter what material it was made from.

Surely the IR led on this thing is a marketing gimick as opposed to having a practical use?

How far is that LED going to throw useful illumination - 5m, 10m at most? I thought most NV equipment worked by amplification of available light, not IR imaging.

I can see red and blue being useful but I do not understand the supposed benefit of green.

I can see this being a well made and useful light for the users it is clearly aimed at - Power Rangers. :ironic:


----------



## orcinus (Oct 3, 2008)

Cheapskate said:


> The material is a sort of modern day variation on glass fibre reinforced nylon etc. I imagine the material will be similar to that used for the internal chassis on my 8 year old Apple Ti Powerbook.



I've picked my old TiBook apart numerous times and can't remember ever seeing anything similar to what you're describing. AFAIR, chassis is aluminium. 



Cheapskate said:


> I thought most NV equipment worked by amplification of available light, not IR imaging.



It does, but it usually has a sensitivity peak at or near IR wavelengths. Besides, there's a lot of newer, much cheaper night vision gear that doesn't use photoamps at all, but a CMOS imager and an LCD screen. And those are particularly sensitive to IR.



Cheapskate said:


> I can see red and blue being useful but I do not understand the supposed benefit of green.



Green is supposedly useful for map reading (human eyes have the highest dynamic range in the green parts of the spectrum) and hunting (supposedly doesn't scare the game as much as white and other colors of light).



Cheapskate said:


> I can see this being a well made and useful light for the users it is clearly aimed at - Power Rangers. :ironic:



I can see this being a very nice gadget! Which is all i want from it at this point


----------



## Cheapskate (Oct 3, 2008)

orcinus said:


> I've picked my old TiBook apart numerous times and can't remember ever seeing anything similar to what you're describing. AFAIR, chassis is aluminium.



I was referring to the original G4s with the Titanium panels and 400/500 mhz processors. There is an internal framework/chasis which appears to be silvered plastic which is CF reinforced plastic. The silvery looking external frame with ventilation slots at the side is also made of this material.

http://www.pbzone.com/mercurysecrets.shtml

I think later aluminium paneled versions might have switched to magnesium internal frames which might be what you have.



> It does, but it usually has a sensitivity peak at or near IR wavelengths. Besides, there's a lot of newer, much cheaper night vision gear that doesn't use photoamps at all, but a CMOS imager and an LCD screen. And those are particularly sensitive to IR.


That makes a bit more sense then, though I still have doubts as to whether the output from a tiny little IR LED would be sufficient to be militarily useful. A UV LED would be more generally useful/fun I think as others have mentioned



> Green is supposedly useful for map reading (human eyes have the highest dynamic range in the green parts of the spectrum) and hunting (supposedly doesn't scare the game as much as white and other colors of light).
> 
> 
> I can see this being a very nice gadget! Which is all i want from it at this point



Yes, definitely a nice gadget, but a bit expensive for what it is IMO.


----------



## TMedina (Oct 3, 2008)

Even a little IR goes a long way with NVGs on - depending on the output of the LED, it may make for a nifty "personal" light while wearing NVGs.

The other major attraction to an IR LED is the signaling capacity - I imagine an IR LED will show up quite well on an Apache's imaging systems. 

Green is supposed to be used for map reading and "non-white" purposes - also makes blood detection easier, although blue works just as well in this regard.

-Trevor

Edit: Having watched the video -what the _hell?_ "Tactical", that thing is not. A very versatile working tool, yes. My first choice during an "oh _poop_" moment, no.


----------



## orcinus (Oct 3, 2008)

Cheapskate said:


> I was referring to the original G4s with the Titanium panels and 400/500 mhz processors. There is an internal framework/chasis which appears to be silvered plastic which is CF reinforced plastic. The silvery looking external frame with ventilation slots at the side is also made of this material.
> 
> http://www.pbzone.com/mercurysecrets.shtml
> 
> I think later aluminium paneled versions might have switched to magnesium internal frames which might be what you have.



Nope, mine's a titanium 867 MHz (well, technically, 1.2 GHz because i've overclocked it a long time ago, but that's besides the point). I just wasn't aware the side frame and the chassis were made of CF reinforced plastic - especially considering all the chipping problems near the vents that most TiBooks had.


*Regarding UI*... I really can't see what's so complicated or non-dependable in that user interface. As long as the tail cap is in the primary light position, everything behaves as expected and braindead simple:
- tap it = momentary
- click it = constant on 
- tap it when in constant on = change brightness. 

That's it.

FCOL, you won't need nor want to select the color modes nor program the light in an "oh poop" moment, will you? 
And even if you did, that part is dead simple as well:
- twist cap to color select position
- tap until you get to the wanted color
- twist cap to secondary (color) position
- everything onwards is exactly the same as with the white primary (tap = momentary, click = constant, tap in constant = change brightness)

So, again, what's so complicated, hard to understand or hard to use here?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, if that's all the UI is, then I think they may have a really decent light here. I can't watch the video yet, what brightness is default when you turn it on? Is there memory?


----------



## orcinus (Oct 3, 2008)

AardvarkSagus said:


> I can't watch the video yet, what brightness is default when you turn it on? Is there memory?



Judging by the video, max brightness is default, there is no mode/brightness memory. It always turns on @ max. But we can't be sure, obviously, since the guy in the video always cycles through all three brightness levels.

I've screwed up the description up there a bit.
That's how things looked like (to me) from the video, but there are actually separate tailcap positions for momentary and constant - http://www.inova-mil.com/products_color.html.

*Edit:* (rechecked the video and yeah, there are obviously separate positions for momentary and constant, i.e. the switch is a push-button, not a forward nor reverse clicky)


----------



## TMedina (Oct 3, 2008)

Orc,

1. Without having handled it, I can't tell you how easy it is to align the tailcap in the dark. With gloves on. 

2. Hope you never set it for something else and forgot to set it back before something bad happens. You grab your light needing, say, high power white and you get low power green. Oops. And you really can't tell what setting is selected until you turn it on - which is bad if it gives away your position.

In a "tactical" moment, you need your equipment to function right the first time. Even grabbing a rifle and thumbing the selector lever can be difficult in moments of extreme stress. I'm a big, big fan of Keep It Simple, Poopyhead.

3. Trying to remember (or figure out) what position the tailcap is in and which direction you need to rotate it could be difficult, I imagine, under the gun (so to speak). 

4. The body doesn't come with retention grip points, like the BH Gladius or SF C2. Which isn't critical for the average Soldier, but can still be very useful now and again.

I carried anywhere between two to four lights - a SF C2 for tactical situations, a Gerber Infinity in Red for tac-non-white, an Inova bolt x2 AA for non-tactical work and a personal light to find the latrine and rummage for gear. I knew how each light worked and what it would do when I turned it on - there was never any doubt as to what setting I might have left it on because each light only had one setting.

It seems like a very versatile tool, although for the price, I wouldn't buy it as such - the Gerber Recon does much the same thing for a fraction of the price.

-Trevor


----------



## orcinus (Oct 3, 2008)

Just to clarify, i'm not commenting the light from a "tactical" PoV (i can't and there would be no point), i'm just commenting on the usability of the UI.

Things are rather simple and there's no need to check nor remember anything - ram the tailcap clockwise as far as it goes and you're in constant white, at max output, without a shadow of doubt. Seems pretty foolproof to me :shrug:

(that said, i think the way i've misinterpreted it initially - i.e. tap for momentary, click for constant, tap in constant for brightness - would've made it more intuitive... some means of locking the tailcap in a certain position would help as well...)


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Oct 3, 2008)

I think the hardest part is whether to get the one with strobe or the color one....

The UI seems fairly simple to me. That little IR led is supposed to be a rebel LED IIRC. Rebels are pretty bright. And i dont think it is the same type of IR that emits from a person as there are ranges or IR waves. As far as i know night vision goggles can pick up certain ranges of IR. Not the body heat type but the type that can be emitted by flashlights.

Im not so sure about the body but if its a good plastic or CF then it could certainly be a good light.


----------



## TMedina (Oct 3, 2008)

Augh - I hate losing posts.

Anyway, let me be equally clear - my opinion of the UI is from a _tactical point of view._ Primarily because this is the focus of the marketing campaign and sales pitch.

Under normal conditions, this could be a great work light - a little overpriced, in my opinion, but very versatile.

-Trevor


----------



## sb_pete (Oct 3, 2008)

eyeeatingfish said:


> i dont think it is the same type of IR that emits from a person as there are ranges or IR waves. As far as i know night vision goggles can pick up certain ranges of IR. Not the body heat type but the type that can be emitted by flashlights.



You missed the point. When referring to the marketing BS about the body not heating up for IR signatures, they are talking about FLIR type imaging - not IR illumination for NVG/NOD equip.

To a FLIR type imager, your body heat will be way more than the flashlight would ever be in any situation where you weren't using the white light in which case, the FLIR would be superfluous and you would be visible to the naked eye.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Oct 5, 2008)

sb_pete said:


> You missed the point. When referring to the marketing BS about the body not heating up for IR signatures, they are talking about FLIR type imaging - not IR illumination for NVG/NOD equip.
> 
> To a FLIR type imager, your body heat will be way more than the flashlight would ever be in any situation where you weren't using the white light in which case, the FLIR would be superfluous and you would be visible to the naked eye.



Indeed however a metal flashlight could stand out differently. The metal will show as a different heat signature than the body. It could stand out more where a body might not, such as looking hotter if it were metal from stored heat from the sun or cold from being in the dark etc.
Im not sure if this is realistic or not but its possible.


----------



## TMedina (Oct 5, 2008)

The heat from a flashlight would be very minor - downright trivial compared to the overall heat a human body produces, particularly if they're wearing body armor and carrying a heavy load of gear.

I think that's Pete's point about some of the more colorful marketing tactics - just like the casual use of the word "tactical" in advertising.

-Trevor


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Oct 5, 2008)

Batteryjunction hadnt heard anything when I emailed them last week.


----------



## orcinus (Oct 6, 2008)

TMedina said:


> just like the casual use of the word "tactical" in advertising.



"Tactical" is the new "professional"... Live with it :laughing:


----------



## TMedina (Oct 6, 2008)

orcinus said:


> "Tactical" is the new "professional"... Live with it :laughing:




Actually, humor aside, considering the only sector not suffering major downturns is security and military-related, that's not a bad analogy. 

-Trevor


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Oct 9, 2008)

American Heritage Dictionary - Cite This Source - Share This
tac·ti·cal (tāk'tĭ-kəl) Pronunciation Key 
adj. 
Of, relating to, or using tactics.
Of, relating to, used in, or involving military or naval operations that are smaller, closer to base, and of less long-term significance than strategic operations.
Carried out in support of military or naval operations: tactical bombing.
Characterized by adroitness, ingenuity, or skill.


----------



## Mr. Blue (Oct 13, 2008)

any word up?


----------



## TMedina (Oct 17, 2008)

I have seen, I have fondled and now I report:

White Inforce lumen output: 125

Price: White, $140 (for PX - figure another $10 for retail)
Color: $189 (see above)

The integral lanyard square is located right behind the clip, between the two screws shown in the picture - ample space to fit a split ring, 550 cord or whatever to suit your heart's content.

Weight: 4.5 oz.

Roughly the same length and general size as a SF 6P.

Overall, I'm not particularly impressed.

-Trevor

Edit: I was pleasantly surprised by the Tomahawk and the Gerber Tempo.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Oct 17, 2008)

TMedina said:


> White Inforce lumen output: 125
> 
> Price: White, $140 (for PX - figure another $10 for retail)
> Color: $189 (see above)


$140 for a 2 cell that only puts out 125 Lumens? That's a little underutilized if you ask me. I doubt that it will be too terribly big of a seller for that price point then. If it was 200+ I bet it would rake in a little more.


----------



## TMedina (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't see it doing terribly well either - the literature I was able to glance through didn't list a run time and it wasn't an Inova rep but a third party vendor.

-Trevor


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 17, 2008)

Considering the price & output, I think I'll pass on this one. Very disappointing.


----------



## orcinus (Oct 17, 2008)

Youch... That's a bit steep.


----------



## Light Head (Oct 17, 2008)

TMedina said:


> I have seen, I have fondled and now I report:
> 
> White Inforce lumen output: 125
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your impressions.

A downer.

I'm looking forward to the SF Optimus--hopefully SF releases it in my lifetime. Or maybe the "cheaper" Titan.

:shrug:


----------



## dano (Oct 17, 2008)

125 *TRUTHFUL* lumens isn't a bad thing. 

Too bad a majority of CPF'ers think output is the ultimate specification, irregardless of a light's other features or overall design.

This light isn't even released, yet, people are relegating it to the dump-heap...


----------



## Lightraven (Oct 17, 2008)

I agree that reducing the IR signature of a flashlight body is an insult to the intelligence and experience of anybody working the tactical arena. It would be a joke. 

ANY type of camoflage from a thermal/IR viewer is probably unnecessary for allied forces, since our enemies aren't likely to have access to IR/thermal technology. Having camoflage from light amplification technology, however, is necessary to the extent that enemies of the United States are using it.


----------



## orcinus (Oct 17, 2008)

dano said:


> 125 *TRUTHFUL* lumens isn't a bad thing.



Yes, but we don't know if they really ARE true, no BS, out-the front lumens.
And even disregarding that, i think people were hoping for something a tad cheaper (at least i was, for the color version).


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 17, 2008)

dano said:


> 125 *TRUTHFUL* lumens isn't a bad thing.
> 
> Too bad a majority of CPF'ers think output is the ultimate specification, irregardless of a light's other features or overall design.
> 
> This light isn't even released, yet, people are relegating it to the dump-heap...


 
For me, it's more of a _value _issue. Output and price put together is why I'm passing on this one.


----------



## dano (Oct 17, 2008)

orcinus said:


> Yes, but we don't know if they really ARE true, no BS, out-the front lumens.
> And even disregarding that, i think people were hoping for something a tad cheaper (at least i was, for the color version).



Inova uses an integrating sphere, so i'd guess the lumen output is accurate.


----------



## 276 (Oct 17, 2008)

I love Inova and i think I'll pass.


----------



## TMedina (Oct 17, 2008)

Dano, the die hards will still, despite my brief little blurb, take a look at the light and its specs when they become readily available.

They'll look at the numbers and maybe buy one to play with. They'll make their own judgments and spend their money accordingly.

For me, the light isn't anything I couldn't get from a SF and drop-in. A SF 6P is roughly $60, retail. A Malkoff drop-in is another $60. Right off the bat, I get brighter output, replaceable components and still come in under the Inova's "military" price while paying retail. 

It feels like something a committee designed by trying to guess what military personnel _should_ need rather than what they _do_ need. And they didn't stop to compare their product against their competitors - I honestly don't see anything in this package that would make me consider buying it. At the time, I would have gotten a 20% discount on top of the "military" price and I still wasn't interested. 

-Trevor

Edit: And the body felt very smooth to me, despite the contouring of the body - retention seemed like a problem.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Oct 17, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> For me, it's more of a _value _issue. Output and price put together is why I'm passing on this one.



But what about the run time? What if thats 6 hours of solid output? Its overall features that need to be considered. Look at surfire, they easily cost just as much and dont put out more lumens. Why buy a 160 dollar surefire led light that doesnt even have the color LEDS but think its a bad value when its from inova? I dont know if you own any surefires or not so this is a general statement to people who are critisizing this light.


----------



## orcinus (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh come on... Enough with the dissection. We'll all buy one at some point and you know it's true


----------



## 276 (Oct 17, 2008)

Even after saying i would pass down the line i probably would get one, i did it with the X0 version after having the X03 & T4.


----------



## Xak (Oct 18, 2008)

I need to hear more before I take a pass. Inova lights are the balls and built like a tank (and in USA!). I own a few, have given them as gifts, and everyone loves them.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Oct 18, 2008)

with the light not even out yet its too early to pass this light up. 

how's the LED's tint, throw, beam shape, etc?
how useful is the light in real world situations?
runtime? 
UI?
QC issues, peeves?


i wonder what material is the window, pyrex, sapphire?


----------



## TMedina (Oct 18, 2008)

orcinus said:


> Oh come on... Enough with the dissection. We'll all buy one at some point and you know it's true





Without re-igniting a flame war I inadvertently started, there are enough addic...err...flashaholics around here that will buy this light and probably _literally_ dissect it.

And, as I said, it was a table offering by a third-party vendor and not an actual Inova rep so don't take my word for gospel - just a quick, early look.

-Trevor


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 18, 2008)

How wide is the battery tube? Doubt that Inova is smart enough to let 18650s fit in there but one day we may be surprised...

I agree that 125 is underwhelming. But then again that's what Inova gets for kissing LumiLed's you-know-what in my opinion - severely delayed lights with sub par performance. I was hoping for ~150 out the front. 

It wouldn't be terrible if, yes, the light were less expesive. Or if Inova lights were easier to mod and put a proper LED and driver in there. It would also be more appealing to me if it had more useful colors; teal and UV instead of green and blue.

This is one I'm surely going to have to hold and play with before I can make the decision to buy it.
:mecry:


----------



## dano (Oct 18, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> How wide is the battery tube? Doubt that Inova is smart enough to let 18650s fit in there but one day we may be surprised...
> 
> I agree that 125 is underwhelming. But then again that's what Inova gets for kissing LumiLed's you-know-what in my opinion - severely delayed lights with sub par performance. I was hoping for ~150 out the front.
> 
> ...



Smart enough to allow the use of a cell that the light wasn't designed for?

Subpar LED...? In what way?

Subpar performance? The light hasn't been released, how can anyone comment on its performance?

-dan


----------



## E__WOK (Oct 19, 2008)

TMedina said:


> For me, the light isn't anything I couldn't get from a SF and drop-in. A SF 6P is roughly $60, retail. A Malkoff drop-in is another $60. Right off the bat, I get brighter output, replaceable components and still come in under the Inova's "military" price while paying retail.



i guess you would be right if you ignore the fact that the inova has different brightness and strobe levels.


----------



## TMedina (Oct 19, 2008)

True - but I never considered the strobe or differing output levels to be a benefit.

I am a big, big fan of Keeping It Seriously Simple and have never been convinced of the benefit of strobe (that's a flame war on another thread) or being caught cycling through output settings (First Light's "tactical tap" is a brilliant solution).

My initial impression remains unchanged - as Orcinus says, once it's been released to the general public and more people have the luxury of examining the light with a critical eye, people may or may not agree with me.

Hell, I might even change my mind - although I doubt it.

-Trevor

Edit: And if you absolutely gotta have varying output levels on your primary tac light, you can get after-market tailcaps for the SF like this one from Tactical Night Vision. And still have the flexibility of replacing broken parts and pieces.

Edit 2: For typos.


----------



## :)> (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey guys. I think that 125 lumens is more than enough light for most every situation that you would use a 2 x 123 light in. I love Surefires U2A and it is not as bright as some of the lights available today (rated at 100 lumens but probably more like 125). I value the extended runtime over the extreme brightness; so if the Inova has excellent runtime at hight, then for me, 125 lumens is more than enough.


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 19, 2008)

Whether they are your exact cup of tea or not, Inova makes excellent quality lights at reasonable prices. Why some like to bash Inova is beyond me. Don't like it, don't buy it, but don't think they dropped the ball on anything. Not making a light that floats your boat isn't the definition of failure, folks. Especially if you don't know why they made the choices they did in the design. It's not like making it brighter is rocket science and they failed after trying so hard. It's kind of like saying the Mag C/D series is a failure after selling 9 trillion units. I enjoy those kind of sales and marketing failures. But I won't be buying a stocker anytime soon, either.

Having said that, I'm waiting to see what this latest offering brings. Don't know if I'll like it or buy one, but I'll give it a chance at least.


----------



## orcinus (Oct 19, 2008)

BOGUSA's post in the marketplace says 150 lumens for the white model, not yet known for the color model.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Oct 20, 2008)

orcinus said:


> BOGUSA's post in the marketplace says 150 lumens for the white model, not yet known for the color model.


Link to said posting?


----------



## orcinus (Oct 20, 2008)

I'll get stomped on by the mods if i post it 
Go to the Dealer's Corner on CPFM and you'll find it easily enough.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Oct 20, 2008)

orcinus said:


> I'll get stomped on by the mods if i post it
> Go to the Dealer's Corner on CPFM and you'll find it easily enough.


Found it. Also found the actual sale page at BOG.


----------



## 276 (Oct 20, 2008)

I talked to somone name Laurie S. it think in tech support or it she was rep but she told me the lumen rating was 150.


----------



## Xak (Oct 20, 2008)

Just about everyone makes 150 lumens these days. What's the run time, regulation, etc.

Got a link to this page?


----------



## jzmtl (Oct 21, 2008)

276 said:


> I love Inova and i think I'll pass.






276 said:


> JUst place an order for both & I put in the comment box my CPF numbe rfor you to add the discount Thx. AND KNOW I WONT BUY ANOTHER LIGHT THIS YEAR ( I HOPE)


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Oct 21, 2008)

marketing speak, its easier to sell by number (lumens). but i personally do not buy based on that alone. the thermal issues (if any), beam profile, & runtime are major considerations too.


----------



## orcinus (Oct 21, 2008)

Xak said:


> Just about everyone makes 150 lumens these days.



Real, NIST IS measured lumens? Not really.
Especially not in a multi-color flashlight


----------



## 276 (Oct 23, 2008)

jzmtl said:


>



Yeah i don't know what happened i just caved i guess,


----------



## TMedina (Oct 24, 2008)

I would have sworn the flier said 125 - I remember checking it twice because it was a point of interest on the beastie.

-Trevor


----------



## jzmtl (Oct 24, 2008)

I sure hope not, $200 is justifiable for a 150 lumen light with many bell and whistles, but 125 lumen will be really pushing it...


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Oct 24, 2008)

PICS or GTFO


----------



## TMedina (Oct 25, 2008)

Ah well - if vendors are finally getting a shot at ordering, we'll put the numbers debate to rest. :thinking:

-Trevor

Edit:  Ok, I wasn't completely wrong -

Inforce White: 150 lumens
Inforce Color (primary): 125 lumens

Still no idea on any other numbers, but there are a handful at the MCS and I checked the box covers.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Oct 27, 2008)

Why would they make the color version not as much output?


----------



## Mr. Blue (Oct 27, 2008)

To be clear..you can get the light without the secondary LEDs or with RGBW or RGB I/R in either the tan or black bodies? and the non colored version has a brighter primary white beam?


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 27, 2008)

Well at least it only takes 2 cr-123 for 150 lumens unlike the 3 in the Inova T3


----------



## TMedina (Oct 27, 2008)

Mr. Blue said:


> To be clear..you can get the light without the secondary LEDs or with RGBW or RGB I/R in either the tan or black bodies? and the non colored version has a brighter primary white beam?



The Inforce White - no additional LEDs has 150 lumens, as per the box.

The Inforce Color - with additional LEDs has 125 lumens on the primary (white) LED.

The Inforce body comes in two colors - black or tan.

The "Inforce Color" model comes in two configurations: "White, RGBW" or "White, RGB/IR" as per the website.

-Trevor


----------



## jzmtl (Oct 27, 2008)

Goddamnit. I may have to cancel my pre-order then, $200 for 150 lumen is acceptable but 125 lumen just doesn't cut it.

So does the 125 lumen offer better runtime over 150 lumen version, or is it because of whatever inefficiency introduced by the more complicated design/wiring? If it runs forever on 125 lumen then maybe it's okay.


----------



## TMedina (Oct 27, 2008)

I honestly don't know - the flyer in the product box I skimmed didn't have anything about run times and even then, nobody on this forum _ever_ takes manufacturer claims at face value. 

I think there will be a lot of interest in the first couple of user reviews.

-Trevor


----------



## NoFair (Oct 27, 2008)

125 out the front lumens is enough for most uses

Still interested as long as it is efficient, has a good beam pattern and nice tint. 

Sverre


----------



## TMedina (Oct 27, 2008)

Speaking for myself, the price tag is a little too steep for me to justify the cost as a working light - I don't know how bright the color outputs are and even then, I'd want to see a demonstration before I dropped a large chunk of change on a "one-size-fits-all" product.

But your mileage may and probably will vary - judging by the amount of pre-orders already, some people will love it. 

-Trevor


----------



## jzmtl (Oct 27, 2008)

NoFair said:


> 125 out the front lumens is enough for most uses
> 
> Still interested as long as it is efficient, has a good beam pattern and nice tint.
> 
> Sverre



Judging by their new T series it'll probably be a TFFC K2. Inova doesn't like to release specs so we'll have to do some guess work.

Their T1's lumen spec is spot on so I expect inforce to be the same. Runtime wise, T1 claim 5 hours while in reality has a little over 4 hours of regulation, that's 80% of claimed. T2 has same output as inforce color, and claim 4 hours. So both should have a little over 3 hours of regulation. 

T3 claim 3.5 hour on three batteries, hard to correlate that to inforce white, but I would guess 2 hours of regulation?

125 lumens for a little over 3 hours for $200, I'll have to think about it.


----------



## 276 (Oct 28, 2008)

If that really is the lumen rating, then thats really not that bad its still brighter than the Kroma.


----------



## Mr. Blue (Oct 28, 2008)

THANKS!
does the colored version have a LOTC?


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Oct 28, 2008)

The tomahawk by first light is similarly priced and has similar output. I think they are rated at 135 lumens and they offer color LEDs outside the reflector. The tomahawk doesnt have rebel LEDs so im sure the inova has much better color output though. I am really debating about which ones to buy. They both have interesting and unique color features with a strong main white light. People pay close to $200 for the tomahawk, why not the inova?


----------



## TMedina (Oct 29, 2008)

Disclaimer: I didn't buy the Tomahawk either.

The Tomahawk offers a pretty unique and ergonomic design - freeing up the hand to retain positive control of the light while doing other things.

Additionally, the Tomahawk has a "tactical tap" feature that allows the user to bypass all other settings and go directly to high output unless specifically locked out.

As for how bright the red/blue output is, I couldn't tell you - I didn't have a chance to use it in a dark environment. 

Cons (for me) to the Tomahawk: for me, the more complex an interface is, the more there is to go wrong.

The Tomahawk can be said to be vaguely gun-shaped and as such, I don't like having anything in my hand gun-shaped that isn't actually a weapon. I dislike the notion of being shot over a misunderstanding.

The cost - I can buy a high-output light plus weapon mount and secure it to my musket for less than I'd pay for a Tomahawk. The "tactical grip" feature doesn't work for my current job, nor does my paycheck really stretch for such a specific tool.

If I need red or blue light, I'll buy a AA or AAA red or blue light - that way, I'm not dependent on my primary gizmo to be functional. It's the weakness of multifunction devices and one I try to avoid whenever possible.

Your mileage can and probably will vary.

-Trevor


----------



## adamlau (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone know if the Inforce will regulate a single 600S/17670 down to 2.7A? I gotta have one of these mounted on my M4 :duh2: ...


----------



## Xak (Oct 30, 2008)

When will these be on sale and how much?


----------



## Xak (Oct 30, 2008)

I wonder if the T3MP would be a better weapon mounted light. Same brightness, probably better run time with 3X123.

Considering the Olight M20 over this new Inova. Too bad too because I love Inova, but this one comes up a bit short in brightness.


----------



## TMedina (Oct 30, 2008)

Xak said:


> When will these be on sale and how much?



BOG is taking pre-orders now - I don't know if the exact release date has been announced yet.

-Trevor


----------



## jzmtl (Oct 30, 2008)

Xak said:


> I wonder if the T3MP would be a better weapon mounted light. Same brightness, probably better run time with 3X123.
> 
> Considering the Olight M20 over this new Inova. Too bad too because I love Inova, but this one comes up a bit short in brightness.



I looked at M20 too but their warrenty states electronics is not included, which is pretty stupid IMO, it's like buy a car that exclude engine from warrenty.

Word is inforce is 2 to 3 weeks, but you know how it is with release dates...


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Oct 30, 2008)

adamlau said:


> Anyone know if the Inforce will regulate a single 600S/17670 down to 2.7A? I gotta have one of these mounted on my M4 :duh2: ...



I dont think the body will hold 17670 batteries. Rechargeable CR123s should be fine.


----------



## eric1975 (Nov 3, 2008)

any update when they are going to be shipped


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 3, 2008)

I emailed BOG last week and they said they should have an update sometime this week.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 5, 2008)

Inova now have specs for both models.

*COLOR*


```
VISIBLE LED LUMEN OUTPUT 
LED	HIGH	MEDIUM	LOW
Primary	125	60	8
Red	12	5	1
Green	35	10	1.5
Blue	5	1	0.5
White	30	9	1.5

RUN TIME* (Regulated Hours)	
LED	HIGH	MEDIUM	LOW
Primary	2+	6+	40+
Red	5	18	108+
Green	5	18	108+
Blue	5	18	108+
White	5	18	108+
IR	5	18	108+
```

*WHITE*


```
LUMEN OUTPUT
            HIGH	MEDIUM	LOW
LED	150	80	11.5
Beacon	150	-	-
Strobe	150	-	-

RUN TIME* (Regulated Hours)	
               HIGH 	MEDIUM	LOW
Constant On	2+	6+	40+
Beacon	        72+	-	-
Strobe	        6+	-	-
```

125 lumen for only 2 hours, I'd have to say that's disappointing.


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't understand why the lumen output on high would be different if the advertised runtimes are the same.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 5, 2008)

I duno, hope it's just an conservative estimate at the moment. If the T1 can manage 100 lumen for 4 regulated hours, 125 lumen for only 2 regulated hours is very very disappointing.


----------



## orcinus (Nov 5, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> If the T1 can manage 100 lumen for 4 regulated hours...



Where did that figure come from?
100 lumen T1 draws 650-750 mA. That's 2 hours max. from two RCR123's.
(unless i've miscalculated something)

Also, don't forget the 85 lumen version had a declared (regulated) runtime of 1.5 hours.

PS: Ra Twisty's and Clicky's declared runtime is 1 hour @ 100 lumens w/ single RCR123.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 5, 2008)

We are talking abour primary here, which is what's used to calculate runtime by manufacturers.

T1 runtime is done by a member here, it's actually 4 hour 20 minutes before dropping out of regulation. http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=inovat12008uj4.gif I hope inforce can at least match that performance given the it's 4 times the cost of T1.


----------



## eric1975 (Nov 11, 2008)

any info on a release date ???? or shipping date


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Nov 17, 2008)

So can we buy this yet?


----------



## LawHund (Nov 17, 2008)

Anyone have any idea just how bright the IR is supposed to be? I've been looking for a dual mode flashlight (white light / IR light) for a while now and this seems interesting. 

Purpose will be for LE / SWAT use. We're a night vision capable team, and it'd be really nice to be able to illuminate something without having to point the IR illuminator on my rifle at it. I had been planning on buying the Surefire IR light and carrying an IR and a white light source, but if I could get both in one light that'd be nice...


----------



## baterija (Nov 17, 2008)

LawHund said:


> Anyone have any idea just how bright the IR is supposed to be? I've been looking for a dual mode flashlight (white light / IR light) for a while now and this seems interesting.


Given the layout (one IR LED in the bezel) it's safe to say it will be pretty floody. From there it gets fuzzy because it sounds like they are using Rebels for the colors. I didn't see IR LED's on the datasheet though to even guess output. No matter what you aren't looking at throw out of that mounting. This might be worth worth contacting them direct - http://www.inova-mil.com/contact.html


----------



## 276 (Nov 17, 2008)

I called them not 5 min's ago and they said they don't expect ship ship for another couple of weeks.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 17, 2008)

Well that's just awsome, now it won't even make christmas.


----------



## eric1975 (Nov 17, 2008)

all i know is i done preordering lights after i get the inova first the surefire and now the inova still has not shipped you think they were building a space station or something


----------



## LawHund (Nov 17, 2008)

baterija said:


> Given the layout (one IR LED in the bezel) it's safe to say it will be pretty floody. From there it gets fuzzy because it sounds like they are using Rebels for the colors. I didn't see IR LED's on the datasheet though to even guess output. No matter what you aren't looking at throw out of that mounting. This might be worth worth contacting them direct - http://www.inova-mil.com/contact.html




That's pretty much what I was figuring. Not to derail the thread, but can anyone suggest a white light / IR light combo flashlight that throws? Doesn't need to be a monster, but 30-50 yards worth of illumination should be ok for the IR.

-Teuf


----------



## TMedina (Nov 17, 2008)

You might have better luck asking on a LE/military forum - not many people have practical experience with NVGs and an assortment of White Light/IR flashlights.

Another option might be to mount a dedicated IR light to your helmet, although it may produce neck strain over prolonged use.

-Trevor


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Nov 17, 2008)

LawHund said:


> That's pretty much what I was figuring. Not to derail the thread, but can anyone suggest a white light / IR light combo flashlight that throws? Doesn't need to be a monster, but 30-50 yards worth of illumination should be ok for the IR.
> 
> -Teuf



With NVGs do you really need a thrower? Wouldnt flooded IR light go pretty far with how NVGs see? I dont know of too many IR lights with reflectors.


----------



## LawHund (Nov 17, 2008)

TMedina said:


> Another option might be to mount a dedicated IR light to your helmet, although it may produce neck strain over prolonged use.
> 
> -Trevor



That might be the way to go--the NVG's and their battery pack are already on the brain bucket, so neck strain is already gonna happen . 



> With NVGs do you really need a thrower? Wouldnt flooded IR light go pretty far with how NVGs see? I dont know of too many IR lights with reflectors.



NVG's are more limited than people give them credit for. Ground based systems like the AN/PVS-7's and AN/PVS-14's come with an IR illuminator built in. We've got AN/AVS-6's (helicopter pilot NVG's) mounted to our helmets, which give us bifocal vision since there is a tube for each eye, but they don't have an integral IR illuminator. In the woods at night, or in a completely blacked out building, vision is still probably limited to 5-10 yards. You still have to use a source of IR just like a flashlight.

I guess a Surefire M1 it'll be then...

Thanks fellas, and sorry for the derail.


----------



## Splunk_Au (Nov 17, 2008)

eyeeatingfish said:


> With NVGs do you really need a thrower? Wouldnt flooded IR light go pretty far with how NVGs see? I dont know of too many IR lights with reflectors.


 
Not usually true, for nvg's focused is better for a some reasons.
More directed is better.

You don't want to distupt others around you also using nvg's.
With flood, you might accidentally shine on something closer to you overwhelming with light.


----------



## baterija (Nov 17, 2008)

Teuf - check your PM's

... and now back to our regularly scheduled waiting for Inova to actually release something


----------



## Xak (Nov 17, 2008)

Sounds like this light will have a little bit of everything, but not enough of any one thing to be actually useful.


----------



## Lightraven (Nov 18, 2008)

I have almost no experience with separate IR illuminators, but I have years of experience arresting people while wearing NVG's.

For maximum brightness, you might be better off with a tactical incandescent like a Surefire G2 with an IR filter, with a jury rig to your helmet, hat or head--duct tape, sweatband, whatever. It's probably horribly inefficient, but it will probably throw out a stronger beam than any little 5mm LED and a flip of the lens cover gets you white light once the action is over. My IR light is a Maxabeam with IR filter--that throws to the next county--or nation if I aim it south. I am usually in areas that have enough ambient light that I don't need additional illumination. When I do, I use visible light, but my situation isn't unusually dangerous. If it were, I'd be shopping for IR gear, too.


----------



## TMedina (Nov 18, 2008)

Law, PM sent.

-Trevor


----------



## baterija (Nov 18, 2008)

Xak said:


> Sounds like this light will have a little bit of everything, but not enough of any one thing to be actually useful.



The devil is in the details. On the IR side a good output LED could still be useful either as an addition to an active illuminator built in, or as a better option for the short range. For most of the colors a nice floody beam for up close stuff is probably the exact right design choice. We just don't know till they start shipping.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 18, 2008)

_Eric1975 wrote:_

*all i know is i done preordering lights after i get the inova first the surefire and now the inova still has not shipped you think they were building a space station or something* 



:lolsign::lolsign::lolsign:


:thumbsup:
_


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 19, 2008)

I recall Pre-ordering my Olight M20 Warrior from Battery Junction.... A week later, it was in my hands.


----------



## RadarGreg (Nov 19, 2008)

One of the posts over at LightFighter.net said the Inforce lights were out at the base PX/BX in California. The poster said they had the white and color versions in the black body. I've not seem them here in the clothing sales stores in Germany, but we do tend to get stuff late.


----------



## TMedina (Nov 19, 2008)

Last time I looked, they had the white at the Fort Bragg MCS. 

The things are definitely out there - seems to be a bit of a delay hitting the civilian market.

-Trevor


----------



## NightFlyer (Nov 20, 2008)

If I had the budget for it, I'd get one of these as I'm sure it is a very well made, functional light. For now, I'm settled in with an X5 as my EDC and a T2 as my thrower for night use.


----------



## Xanteen (Nov 28, 2008)

The Inforce is out. I just got one yesterday. I have the white/red/blue/green version.I haven't really done more than blind myself. But, so far, the thing is pretty sweet.

The main LED is pretty tight, while the ring LEDs are very floody and compliment the main light as a great task light. PWM is only noticable on main LED at low setting. As with any four-color light, the UI is a little clunky but serviceable. The tail switch is very stiff- it ain't going to turn by accident.

At least preliminarily, this thing goes to the top of my list along with the U2 and the Gladius in the arena of full-size, money-is-no-object, Berry-compliant lights.


----------



## dougie (Nov 28, 2008)

Is there any chance you could post some pictures and beam shots or if not in possession of a a digital camera get someone else to do it?

Doug:twothumbs


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 28, 2008)

Does the main 125 lumen LED feel underpowered against other more powerful lights?


----------



## eric1975 (Nov 28, 2008)

there is an inova inforce color for sale on ebay right now


----------



## choaticwhisper (Nov 28, 2008)

Looks like a product page(Dont know if its been posted already)
http://www.inova-mil.com/products_color.html


----------



## BytorJr (Nov 28, 2008)

Does anybody have info on the cost of the 1913 rail adapter and switch?

Thanks.


----------



## Xanteen (Nov 29, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Does the main 125 lumen LED feel underpowered against other more powerful lights?



The beam is so tight that it actually feels like it's underrated at 125 lumens. Pointing the light at the house across the street, the beam is about 10 feet across at about 100'.

My Nikon D3 batteries are all dead so here is a rough beamshot from my p&s. At 9' to the wall, worth noting are the shine rings from the smooth reflector, the insanely tight center spot, the hard line at the outer edge of the spill.

The secondary flood LEDs are too floody to show up in a 9' beamshot, and I call that a good thing. Great for close up admin work.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 29, 2008)

It's a reflector eh? I was somehow under the impresstion it' an optic. Doesn't matter thou, tight primary beam is great, just the way I want it given the avaliable floody secondary beams.

Now if they would just hurry up and ship me my damn light...

Oh what emitter is it, K2 like their other lights?


----------



## Xanteen (Nov 29, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> It's a reflector eh? I was somehow under the impresstion it' an optic.



Ya know- it may be the optic. But to my eyes it looked like artifacts from the reflector. Is there a way to figure out if it's coming from the optic?


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 29, 2008)

Can you take a picture of the bezel/LED?


----------



## Xanteen (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: INOVA Inforce PICS*



jzmtl said:


> Can you take a picture of the bezel/LED?



Sure. I Shot these tonight. I pulled out the light tent and everything... Click on the thumbs for larger images. Because I care, I went ahead and edited the links to pull out all the ImageShack garbage.


----------



## eric1975 (Nov 30, 2008)

is it me or is the main led small looking


----------



## vincebdx (Nov 30, 2008)

Cree XPE led :huh:


----------



## eric1975 (Nov 30, 2008)

is that a good thing ? why does there look like theres so much space between the led and reflector?


----------



## outersquare (Nov 30, 2008)

nice pics thx


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: INOVA Inforce PICS*

That does not look like a luxeon K2......
Can anyone identify this LED/explain more about it?

And i dont know if its the picture but the reflector seems fairly small. Is this the case or is the whole light bigger than it looks in the picture? Maybe something to compare it too? 


AND I STILL CANT FIGURE OUT WHETHER TO GET THE MULTI COLOR OR THE STROBE ONE!!! Maybe ill get the multicolor and then get a tomahawk strobe, but the tomahawk LE version has that cool red blue and white strobe that looks like a police car.


----------



## Splunk_Au (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: INOVA Inforce PICS*

That's a tough decision, it depends... How good are you at making police car sounds?


----------



## Burgess (Nov 30, 2008)

:lolsign:
_


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: INOVA Inforce PICS*



Splunk_Au said:


> That's a tough decision, it depends... How good are you at making police car sounds?



Not bad, but I tend to use my real police car to do that.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: INOVA Inforce PICS*



eyeeatingfish said:


> Not bad, but I tend to use my real police car to do that.


 
Aww.... That's cheating! :nana:


----------



## surge50 (Dec 1, 2008)

It might be cheating but it is easier on the lungs!:wave:


----------



## orcinus (Dec 1, 2008)

vincebdx said:


> Cree XPE led :huh:



Ayup! Looks like it...


----------



## TMedina (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: INOVA Inforce PICS*



eyeeatingfish said:


> Not bad, but I tend to use my real police car to do that.



Tough call - what function takes priority, tactical white or tactical non-white?

-Trevor


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Dec 1, 2008)

What is a cree xpe?


----------



## vincebdx (Dec 2, 2008)

It's the new cree led: http://www.cree.com/products/xlamp_xpe.asp


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: INOVA Inforce PICS*



Xanteen said:


> Sure. I Shot these tonight. I pulled out the light tent and everything... Click on the thumbs for larger images. Because I care, I went ahead and edited the links to pull out all the ImageShack garbage.



Thank you! 

That's an interesting LED choice, at least we know it's efficient (well depends on which bin Inova ordered I suppose). Secondary LEDs do look like rebel.

Strange reflector design thou, so much space between base and LED.

Come on Inova, ship my damn light already. :mecry:


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: INOVA Inforce PICS*

What i find most interesting is that he said 125 seems like its underated. I wish he compared it to something like a Tk10 or something.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: INOVA Inforce PICS*

We'll see when people starting to get their, Inova must've pulled either lumen or runtime out of their butt, they can't suck that much on circuit design.


----------



## 276 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: INOVA Inforce PICS*

Xanteen where did you get yours from?


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: INOVA Inforce PICS*

Hmm, just realized it'll be impossible to upgrade, the innards seem to be contained in the bezel assembly and is pressed in.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: INOVA Inforce PICS*

so do you have anything to compare this light to?
in terms of brightness and weight?


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: INOVA Inforce PICS*

I'm still waiting for mine...

But from the pictures you can see the bezel and inner fins on head is one color/piece while the outer cage is same as body. Definately pressed in.


----------



## Xanteen (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: INOVA Inforce PICS*

I got it straight from Emissive. Don't know what the deal is with their distributors.

As far as weight- it's effing light. It's 91 grams without batteries.

I'll pull out a few lights for a comparo with beam shots early next week.

Got my marching orders for this weekend from on-high. Pinewood derby is next weekend!


----------



## TMedina (Dec 4, 2008)

You're wrong for that.

Just toss out a teaser without a little more detail? Evil! 



-Trevor


----------



## dano (Dec 4, 2008)

I just bought the colored LED version. Here's a GOOD/BAD initial impressions. I have no beam pics or runtime numbers.

*GOOD*
*--*Weight, weighs almost nothing. 4.4oz's
*--*Body style is very grippy, and makes the light easy to manipulate
*--*Sturdy clip design
*--*Positive "clicks" on the rotating tail switch
*--*Main beam profile has a lot of throw, with an adaquate amount of spill

*BAD*
--Unproven body material. "Carbon fiber"?
--Heat buildup. Running it on Hi for ten minutes, and the head got HOT.
--Odd switching with color LED's. After choosing the color, the user can switch to constant on for the color LED, and choose hi-med-lo. The user can switch to momentary color-LED, and the brightness level previously selected will remain. When the user turns the switch to color LED constant on, the light turns on, at the previously selected level. Use the center switch, though, and the light will turn off, and the color LED will return to max brightness. This operation is repeated for the main beam. Weird that it won't remember the brightness level.
--The tail switch is super stiff and almost impossible to use via thumb.
--Unproven mechanics in switch. The tail uses three electrical contacts, with three separate contacts traveling the length of the body to the head's main electronics. The wear factor with this set up is unproven.
--Battery rattle. *NOTE: It will NOT accept any other type of cells.

-dan


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 4, 2008)

dano said:


> --Heat buildup. Running it on Hi for ten minutes, and the head got HOT.
> --Odd switching with color LED's. After choosing the color, the user can switch to constant on for the color LED, and choose hi-med-lo. The user can switch to momentary color-LED, and the brightness level previously selected will remain. When the user turns the switch to color LED constant on, the light turns on, at the previously selected level. Use the center switch, though, and the light will turn off, and the color LED will return to max brightness. This operation is repeated for the main beam. Weird that it won't remember the brightness level.
> 
> -dan


Is it from the bog preorder?

Wouldn't the heat indicate good heatsinking? As for color led, would it turn off if turn the tailcap back to momentary position? Maybe it's meant to use as a twistie and tail button is only used for modes in constant on position.

I guess the carbon fiber isn't the traditional woven fiber sheet in epoxy type, but rather short length mixed with some sort of plastic then mold injected. Won't be as strong as the sheet type but should be strong enough for flashlight.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Dec 4, 2008)

where are people buying these???


----------



## dano (Dec 4, 2008)

eyeeatingfish said:


> where are people buying these???



Ebay...I'm still waiting on the BOG preorder.

The heat may not be bad, but I was surprised how rapidly it happened.

I had it out in the dark, and it throws GREAT, probably equal to Pelican's 7060.

The switch is really bugging me, throw, as it's freakin' hard to press, and I'm starting to think I may have a messed up unit.


----------



## 276 (Dec 5, 2008)

I am still waiting on my BOG order as well!!


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 5, 2008)

dano said:


> Ebay...I'm still waiting on the BOG preorder.
> 
> The heat may not be bad, but I was surprised how rapidly it happened.



This is messed up, it's showing up on ebay already and the pre-order dealer still have nothing.

The carbon fiber/plastic probably have less thermal density than aluminum so its temperature raised more quickly, at least it's conducting instead of holding it in.


----------



## Light Head (Dec 5, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> This is messed up, it's showing up on ebay already and the pre-order dealer still have nothing.


Found these in a quick search:

Inforce White $159.00
http://www.amronintl.com/products.cfm?Item=INF-B-W

Inforce Color $219.99
http://www.trgear.com/osc/eshop/product_info.php/products_id/435

Inforce IR $269.99
http://www.trgear.com/osc/eshop/product_info.php/products_id/435

Inforce White Only $159.99
http://www.trgear.com/osc/eshop/product_info.php/products_id/440

Inforce Color $219.99
http://www.opticsplanet.net/inova-inforce-primary-led-white-flash-[URL="http://www.opticsplanet.net/inova-inforce-primary-led-white-flash-light.html"]light.html[/URL]

Inforce IR $269.99
http://www.opticsplanet.net/inova-inforce-color-ir-led-flashlight.html

Inforce White $159.99
http://www.opticsplanet.net/inova-inforce-white-150-lumen-led.html


Any pictures of these in hand? 

How big/bulky are they?


----------



## TMedina (Dec 5, 2008)

It's quite possible - I saw these things at a show in Bragg before they were available for pre-order and I suspect they were being touted at similar places.

For that matter, I could have tossed a couple on ebay if I was particularly motivated.

-Trevor


----------



## eric1975 (Dec 5, 2008)

still waiting for mine from b.o.g


----------



## 276 (Dec 5, 2008)

Well this has gotten more frustrating than it should be.


----------



## Xanteen (Dec 5, 2008)

dano said:


> The switch is really bugging me, throw, as it's freakin' hard to press, and I'm starting to think I may have a messed up unit.



Naw- Your switch ain't a fluke. Mine is quite stiff as well. I've found that using my thumb-tip for momentary a bit painful as well. I've take to just using the lower part of my thumb, near the joint, to hold the switch. It's no Gladius, but at least it isn't going to activate unintentionally.

On a related note- Is the U2 v2 using the same emitter as the InForce? I got one today and noticed it's alot bluer, has a much tighter spot and not nearly the flood of the original U2. Surefire says they increased the runtime with the new LED and fixed the donut... but they seem to have done so at the cost or the great floodiness of original.


----------



## dano (Dec 6, 2008)

Xanteen said:


> Naw- Your switch ain't a fluke. Mine is quite stiff as well. I've found that using my thumb-tip for momentary a bit painful as well. I've take to just using the lower part of my thumb, near the joint, to hold the switch. It's no Gladius, but at least it isn't going to activate unintentionally.
> 
> On a related note- Is the U2 v2 using the same emitter as the InForce? I got one today and noticed it's alot bluer, has a much tighter spot and not nearly the flood of the original U2. Surefire says they increased the runtime with the new LED and fixed the donut... but they seem to have done so at the cost or the great floodiness of original.



The newest SF U2's are using a Seoul SS4 LED, the Inforce uses that little Cree (there's a pic of it a few posts up).

-dan


----------



## Death's Head (Dec 6, 2008)

What's the size of this light? Maybe compared to something like an E-series?


----------



## TMedina (Dec 6, 2008)

Death's Head said:


> What's the size of this light? Maybe compared to something like an E-series?



Closer to the SF P/G series.

From what I remember, the body is a little slimmer than a P but thicker than an E.

-Trevor


----------



## eric1975 (Dec 8, 2008)

any updates


----------



## dano (Dec 8, 2008)

Updates for the BOG pre-order?

I'd suggest bumping the Preorder thread in the Marketplace....

As a side note, I don't think there's been any updates in a while.

--dan


----------



## 276 (Dec 8, 2008)

I just left a message on there phone because i was curious on the status as well.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 8, 2008)

dano said:


> As a side note, I don't think there's been any updates in a while.
> 
> --dan



There wasn't any update from day 1, which is what made the wait so frustrating.


----------



## dano (Dec 8, 2008)

Word is that the white LED models are backordered until mid January...

--dan


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 8, 2008)

dano said:


> Word is that the white LED models are backordered until mid January...
> 
> --dan



Oh you gotta be kidding me...


----------



## Splunk_Au (Dec 8, 2008)

Why did they design the head like that if it's to be used by military? Wouldn't it be prone to sand and dirt getting in those opening? Cleaning it is gonna be tough.


----------



## TMedina (Dec 8, 2008)

First, you have to remember that there is no one universal fit for "the military" - mission needs can vary wildly even within the same branch of service, say the Army. Door-kickers need light A whereas REMFs really don't need the bells and whistles of A, but only need a couple options in flashlight B.

The ridges in the head seem to be predominately cosmetic in nature, at least from what I can tell in the website photos - and some Soldiers do like a certain aesthetic to their tools. 

Iraqi moon dust gets everywhere anyway - the design might be a little more annoying, but not all that much.

-Trevor


----------



## JasonC8301 (Dec 10, 2008)

My friend tossed me one to test out for a few days and I found the light upon initial review pretty cool. Here are some pictures I just snapped. 

One thing that amazed me was the artifact free color LED's.

Front of Box






Rear of Box





Opened box





Light itself





Close up of head





Compared to my SF U2 with porcupine head





Jason


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 10, 2008)

This is interesting



Xanteen said:


>






JasonC8301 said:


> Close up of head



Different reflectors?


----------



## JasonC8301 (Dec 10, 2008)

jzmtl - I believe I got it at a different angle that caused the difference. Looking straight on into the light the reflector seems like Xanteen's picture. 

In my picture the cloudy base is actually being reflected into the clear part if that makes some sense. I'll get better pictures Friday when there should be some day light.


----------



## 276 (Dec 10, 2008)

I kinda hate you I am still waiting on my pre-order for one.


----------



## Splunk_Au (Dec 10, 2008)

JasonC8301 said:


> jzmtl - I believe I got it at a different angle that caused the difference. Looking straight on into the light the reflector seems like Xanteen's picture.
> 
> In my picture the cloudy base is actually being reflected into the clear part if that makes some sense. I'll get better pictures Friday when there should be some day light.


 
I dont think he is refering to the reflected yellow onto the reflector.
More of the fact that the first one seems to have the "striped texture" at the bottom of the reflector but the later's toward the top.
The second reflector with the texture towards the top would provide a softer hotspot.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Dec 10, 2008)

276 - it isn't mine. Just a loaner, haha.

Splunk_Au - I wasn't saying anything about the yellow either. The reflector looks like the first picture with the texture at the bottom and smoothness for the next 2/3 of the reflector. 

The 2/3 smooth part is reflecting the lower 1/3 (closer to the emitter) making it seem like a textured reflector.

After comparing it to my Surefire X200A (which has a tight beam), this light is even TIGHTER! Also over twice the brightness (according to my eyes.) There is nice side spill too.

It is weird seeing the colored small LED's around the bezel lighting up my house/back yard with no visible hot spot, just a smooth, ringless swatch of "fill" light, then transition to the main LED which does have artifacts (a donut and slight ring around the hot spot, which is HOT), but it is bright as heck, I believe its 125 lumens, maybe more.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 10, 2008)

JasonC8301 said:


> jzmtl - I believe I got it at a different angle that caused the difference. Looking straight on into the light the reflector seems like Xanteen's picture.
> 
> In my picture the cloudy base is actually being reflected into the clear part if that makes some sense. I'll get better pictures Friday when there should be some day light.



Ah, I see.



JasonC8301 said:


> After comparing it to my Surefire X200A (which has a tight beam), this light is even TIGHTER! Also over twice the brightness (according to my eyes.) There is nice side spill too.



Sounds like a very versatile light, both throw and pure flood (and three colors) in one.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Dec 12, 2008)

I took my Canon Powershot A540 and put it on "P" and just snapped some pictures of the beam. Distance to wall is approx 20 feet. I used a box as a stand that is approx 3 feet off the ground.

A shot with the lights on







Lights off






Red secondary LED high






Medium






Low






Blue secondary LED high






Medium






Low






Green secondary LED high






Medium






Low






White secondary LED high






Medium






Low


----------



## JasonC8301 (Dec 12, 2008)

On the low levels you can see the reflection casted off by the chair. I am still very impressed with the lack of artifacts in these secondary LEDs.

The main white LED.

High






Medium






Low






Surefire X200A






Surefire X200A on left Inova Inforce Color white main LED on right






There is a momentary function for both the secondary and main LED but I am not sure if there is a drive difference between that and constant on. I know the Gladius on momentary is driven just a bit harder than constant on but not sure if this light was the same case. I did not take any pictures because it was difficult to keep the light on and take the picture. 

There are some slight artifacts in the main LED but it is bright. Easily 2X brighter than the Surefire X200A. The spot is tighter and it has more spill than the X200A. I don't have a X300 to compate to the Inova because I am awaiting the X400 to be released. 

Overall I am impressed with the light. Not impressed enough to buy it though due to the fact I have student loans to pay back once I graduate next month. If I won the lottery or get a $45K+ a year job (high unlikely in both accounts but not impossible) I would definately buy it.


----------



## 276 (Dec 13, 2008)

Very cool!!


----------



## seale_navy (Dec 13, 2008)

the above pic where the inova inforce is in the case... above the cr123a battery.. there is sort of plasric packaging.. what is inside the plastic?


----------



## JasonC8301 (Dec 13, 2008)

seale_navy - an allen wrench for the pocket clip.


----------



## flex76italy (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi, this light work with rechargeable 3.7V RCR123?

Thanks.


----------



## :)> (Dec 13, 2008)

The beams from the secondary LED's look pretty incredible!


----------



## JasonC8301 (Dec 13, 2008)

flex76italy - I can not answer that because I do not know. The booklet that came with the light does not mention anything about rechargable cells and neither does www.inova-mil.com 

There is also export concern about the flashlight, so finding a dealer with export paperwork might be a little bit difficult.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 13, 2008)

I thought it's only the IR version isn't it?


----------



## JasonC8301 (Dec 14, 2008)

jzmtl - Inova is not specific about their description, so I assumed it was all or certain ones of their products. It certainly sounds like the IR version (I know of the IR/NVG regulations, along with IR lasers) but maybe this Inova stuff has some top secret circuit board or something? 

Inova is pretty tight lipped about their product. Nice lay outs and presentation but information is somewhat lacking.

Below taken from Inova's website...

ITAR WARNING NOTICE: Export of certain INFORCE products without a valid export license issued by the Office of Defense Trade Controls of the U.S. Department of State is strictly prohibited under the International Traffic in Arms Regulations (ITAR), Code of Federal Regulations, Title 22, Parts 120 through 130.


----------



## climberkid (Dec 14, 2008)

im sad.... backorder. i just dont get it...:shakehead

freaking waiting.


----------



## concept0 (Dec 14, 2008)

I get why everybody's excited about the multicolor version of the Inforce. It looks really cool and unique. But what is so enticing about the white version that people are wlling to spend $150 on it?

I guess the carbon fiber body is cool, just not so sure what makes the white only version worth the price. :shrug:

You could get a nice SF for that price if you only want white light!


----------



## flex76italy (Dec 14, 2008)

JasonC8301 said:


> flex76italy - I can not answer that because I do not know. The booklet that came with the light does not mention anything about rechargable cells and neither does www.inova-mil.com
> 
> There is also export concern about the flashlight, so finding a dealer with export paperwork might be a little bit difficult.




Thanks for the reply Jason...can you try if the 17670 fit inside?


----------



## NoFair (Dec 14, 2008)

:)> said:


> The beams from the secondary LED's look pretty incredible!


 
Just what I was thinking. 

This light is back on the wanted list 

Still waiting on Li-ion results and runtimes before I decide.

Sverre

PS! Thank you for the great beamshots:twothumbs


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, after reading about the less than inspiring specifications about this light, I was decidedly underwhelmed, however those shots, especially of the secondary beams, have me a little more impressed with this light again. Now to see if I can talk anyone into a review sample...


----------



## JasonC8301 (Dec 14, 2008)

concept0 - The white light is similar to the Gladius but smaller and lighter. After using the color version, I don't really have a need for th secondary LEDs. They are nice to have but I just don't use it. The function of the white version is similar to the color version except of having the secondary LEDs, there is a strobe and beacon function. Again those strobe and beacon functions are a novelty to "me" but I actually like how the light functions. To each their own I guess. For that price might as well get an E2L or L2, but again these lack the strobe/beaocn functions some people just really need.

flex76italy - I use primaries 99% of the time. I do have some rechargable 18650's that sit in my Roar of the Pelican lithium edition. I doubt these will fit because they are too big.

NoFair - Thanks! Just too bad I don't have the skills of chevrofreak to do run-times and output or have rechargable cells (such as the 17670's.)


----------



## TMedina (Dec 14, 2008)

Check out this link.

Apparently, the US has very strict controls on what can and cannot be exported overseas - just about all IR tech falls under this clause, which means, most likely, the IR model of flashlight won't be available for export.

This also applies to "defense technologies" - which is becoming a very gray area.

-Trevor


----------



## JNewell (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd be really interested to see a side-by-side comparative review against the SureFire Kroma and/or Kroma MilSpec.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 14, 2008)

I think inforce would kick kroma's butt, consider it use rebel as secondary LED while kroma use 3mm, and main emitter is an generation newer.


----------



## baterija (Dec 14, 2008)

concept0 said:


> I get why everybody's excited about the multicolor version of the Inforce. It looks really cool and unique. But what is so enticing about the white version that people are wlling to spend $150 on it?
> 
> I guess the carbon fiber body is cool, just not so sure what makes the white only version worth the price. :shrug:
> 
> You could get a nice SF for that price if you only want white light!



It could have zero product differentiation from a SureFire at the same price point and it would probably still be a successful product for Inova. Don't forget this is a light from their Special Projects division and the company website advertising it is inova-mil. They mention development at the request from DoD. The biggest chunk of lights in that market is sold under government contract. A light that meets all the same requirements is then competing on availability and price. The Inforce might have some efficiency of scale because of commonality with the color version which will let them compete well on bidding.

They don't need to be better than SF to steal some of their govt sales market share.


----------



## TMedina (Dec 14, 2008)

Not to mention that, point for point, SF doesn't have a stock flashlight that produces a 150 lumen LED and sports three output levels, strobe and beacon options. 

And not for the same price.

That said, I'm sticking to my SF. :thumbsup:

-Trevor


----------



## JasonC8301 (Dec 14, 2008)

concept0 said:


> I get why everybody's excited about the multicolor version of the Inforce. It looks really cool and unique. But what is so enticing about the white version that people are wlling to spend $150 on it?
> 
> I guess the carbon fiber body is cool, just not so sure what makes the white only version worth the price. :shrug:
> 
> You could get a nice SF for that price if you only want white light!



Also forgot to add, $330 for a Surefire Kroma with the blue and red LED's. Sure $219.99 is up there but still $110 less than the Surefire.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 14, 2008)

concept0 said:


> I get why everybody's excited about the multicolor version of the Inforce. It looks really cool and unique. But what is so enticing about the white version that people are wlling to spend $150 on it?
> 
> I guess the carbon fiber body is cool, just not so sure what makes the white only version worth the price. :shrug:
> 
> You could get a nice SF for that price if you only want white light!



Well you could also say what is so enticing about the E2L that people are wlling to spend $150 on it? Although I'm sure there are people who will disagree with me, but being SF doesn't inherently make it better than everybody else.


----------



## concept0 (Dec 14, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Well you could also say what is so enticing about the E2L that people are wlling to spend $150 on it? Although I'm sure there are people who will disagree with me, but being SF doesn't inherently make it better than everybody else.


 

I just figure that with SureFire, you're paying for a brand with an established reputation as a producer of high-quality, extremely durable lights. I've never considered Inova as having such a reputation.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 14, 2008)

Invoa is a very solid brand with bomb proof products, it just doesn't get talked about often because their product are not as "exciting" as other manufacturer's.


----------



## concept0 (Dec 14, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Invoa is a very solid brand with bomb proof products, it just doesn't get talked about often because their product are not as "exciting" as other manufacturer's.


 

Okay... I guess I was just never impressed by Inova because they are sold in Target. Everybody knows you have to go to a specialty shop for decent flashlights!


----------



## JasonC8301 (Dec 14, 2008)

Inova and Surefire each have their respectable marks in terms of cost/quality. With Surefire you end up paying more for that ever so slight increase in brand name/quality. That slight difference does actually make a difference. Most, uhm, 99% of the population sees a flashlight as just a flashlight and would not dare spend over $5 on one. These folks think Maglite is still the uber flashlight and darn near die when I explain how much money worth flashlights I have on rotation (CR2 Ion on keychain, Surefire L1 in back pack, Surefire E2e, U2 porcupine, or Pelican M6 as a main light.) 

Lowe's and Cabela's carry Surefire products. I was never a fan of Inova's X series but keep an X1 and X5 because they are my fail safe lights I keep in my bug out bag. Would you be less impressed with Surefire if Target started carrying them? 

Sometimes folks get caught up in brand snobbery (I have fallen to this a few times too because I sometimes look down at Pelican products because their threads are not as nice as Surefire's) and that takes away from an unbias opinion of a new light from a less popular company. 

I was hesitant at first because it was an Inova, but I am impressed with the light. I would readily reach for this Inforce light than a Surefire Kroma. the Kroma just never really interested me and I am selling off my U2 porcupine because I carry it maybe twice a year.


----------



## TMedina (Dec 14, 2008)

concept0 said:


> I just figure that with SureFire, you're paying for a brand with an established reputation as a producer of high-quality, extremely durable lights. I've never considered Inova as having such a reputation.



Opinions differ - I've certainly gone off Inova, but others swear by the company.

SF has been a name longer whereas Inova is a relative newcomer. And not to bash Target, but Lowes started selling Surefire lights.

The rule is still true - for a specialty product, go to a specialty store. You won't, for example, find the Inova Inforce in Target.

-Trevor


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Dec 14, 2008)

TMedina said:


> Check out this link.
> 
> Apparently, the US has very strict controls on what can and cannot be exported overseas - just about all IR tech falls under this clause, which means, most likely, the IR model of flashlight won't be available for export.
> 
> ...



So someone in the US would have to buy it and send it to someone outside the US. I wonder if that would be illegal?


----------



## Splunk_Au (Dec 14, 2008)

Where is the heatsinking? Looking ath this pic http://inova-mil.com/images/c_crosssection.jpg there diesn't seem to be any besides the PCB.

How much will the LED life be afected?


----------



## dano (Dec 14, 2008)

Splunk_Au said:


> Where is the heatsinking? Looking ath this pic http://inova-mil.com/images/c_crosssection.jpg there diesn't seem to be any besides the PCB.
> 
> How much will the LED life be afected?



The head has aluminum fins housed within the external carbon fiber cage.


----------



## Splunk_Au (Dec 15, 2008)

dano said:


> The head has aluminum fins housed within the external carbon fiber cage.


 
Yes, but there is no metal component providing a thermal path from the rear/base of the led to the metal fins. Silicone PCB doesn't cunduct heat.


----------



## toasterlocker (Dec 15, 2008)

concept0 said:


> I just figure that with SureFire, you're paying for a brand with an established reputation as a producer of high-quality, extremely durable lights. I've never considered Inova as having such a reputation.



Over-inflated reputation that exists partially because of their marketing machine.

Back on topic though, can anyone tell me the exact length of the Inforce? I have a pocket for a Stinger sized light on my external vest, and if one these would fit, that would be awesome.


----------



## TMedina (Dec 15, 2008)

eyeeatingfish said:


> So someone in the US would have to buy it and send it to someone outside the US. I wonder if that would be illegal?



I don't know - probably, if only technically. I'm not even going to pretend to be a lawyer, so I can't advise you on the subject.

-Trevor


----------



## JasonC8301 (Dec 15, 2008)

Using a ruler, it looks to be 6 1/8" in length and the bezel is an 1 1/4" in width.



toasterlocker said:


> Over-inflated reputation that exists partially because of their marketing machine.
> 
> Back on topic though, can anyone tell me the exact length of the Inforce? I have a pocket for a Stinger sized light on my external vest, and if one these would fit, that would be awesome.


----------



## Lightraven (Dec 15, 2008)

eyeeatingfish said:


> So someone in the US would have to buy it and send it to someone outside the US. I wonder if that would be illegal?



Almost certainly illegal. Exporting is a fancy word for sending out of the country.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Dec 15, 2008)

Lightraven said:


> Almost certainly illegal. Exporting is a fancy word for sending out of the country.



I thought it was related to business and money exchange.
Do i export a present to japan for christmas?


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 15, 2008)

Technically yes, whoever sending it out would be the exporter and the receiver would be the importer.


----------



## Lightraven (Dec 15, 2008)

eyeeatingfish said:


> I thought it was related to business and money exchange.
> Do i export a present to japan for christmas?



*What is an export?*
For ITAR purposes, the word “export” means:
(a) sending or taking a defense article out the United States in any manner. It also means transferring registration, control or ownership to a foreign person of any aircraft, vessel or satellite covered by the U.S. Munitions List, either in the United States or abroad;
(b) disclosing (orally or visually) or transferring in the United States any defense article to an embassey (sic), any other part of a foreign government, or to a foreign person; or
(c) performing a defense service on behalf of a foreign person, whether in the United States or abroad.*

*from U.S. Department of State questions on CBP.Gov


----------



## orcinus (Dec 15, 2008)

What i don't get is, where did this restriction on IR EMITTERS come from.
I've never seen any law or regulation prohibiting EMITTERS. Only military night-vision and IR observation gear.

On top of that, what about IR remote controls? Camcorders with IR illuminators? IR-pass filters on top of hotwire sources?

It's even sillier when you take video and still cameras into account. A lot of them can be used for night-time observation without any modification. And you have to see what they're able to do when you remove an IR-block filter from their CCD's.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh come on, you are trying to make sense of government and law, you should know better.


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 15, 2008)

Lightraven said:


> *What is an export?*
> For ITAR purposes, the word “export” means:
> (a) sending or taking a defense article out the United States in any manner. It also means transferring registration, control or ownership to a foreign person of any aircraft, vessel or satellite covered by the U.S. Munitions List, either in the United States or abroad;
> (b) disclosing (orally or visually) or transferring in the United States any defense article to an embassey (sic), any other part of a foreign government, or to a foreign person; or
> ...



The above, of course, then begs the question about just exactly what a "defense article" and a "defense service" is...??


----------



## Lightraven (Dec 15, 2008)

Head over to CBP.gov and look it up under Export. I'd guess that article refers to documentation regarding controlled items--such as design schematics, blueprints, tech specs, instructions. I'd guess that services refers to technical work on such controlled items--build, maintain, repair, train.

The U.S. Department of State decides controlled items of high military importance. IR lasers are controlled. Apparently, IR LEDs in flashlights are, as well. The reasoning is obvious--IR emitters have no value without IR detectors. If you aren't going to sell them guns, why would they need bullets?


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 16, 2008)

Got an response, they are waiting as inova are doing mil order first.


----------



## eric1975 (Dec 16, 2008)

i had A preorder with them and just sent them a email saying i would like a refund and they sent me it the same day with paypal and i bought one from flebay and now i have a inforce color and love it


----------



## 276 (Dec 16, 2008)

Almost seems like BOG is getting jipped, i set inova a message about availability and they told i could get from them direct by a form but i think i would have to be LE or Mil then when i asked for a dealer local to me they told me of two place but i still want mine from BOG. Not including that fact that the one closer to is is a a**.


----------



## Lightraven (Dec 17, 2008)

While possibly more logically placed in the night vision forum, the recent discussion of ITAR restrictions on this thread seems like the more useful location for this story.

Three men conspired to buy and export night vision goggles AND _accessories _to Vietnam--though they could have gone anywhere from there. 55 units were placed in suitcases and went with the men on flights to Vietnam. The accessories went via a freight forwarder.

One man is in custody facing 45 years in federal prison, one is cooperating, the third is a fugitive.

http://www3.signonsandiego.com/stories/2008/dec/16/ca-night-vision-goggles-121608/?zIndex=23458


----------



## orcinus (Dec 17, 2008)

Lightraven said:


> Apparently, IR LEDs in flashlights are, as well.



So an IR drop-in would be perfectly within US export legal framework? :naughty:



Lightraven said:


> The reasoning is obvious--IR emitters have no value without IR detectors. If you aren't going to sell them guns, why would they need bullets?



The reasoning is 100% irrational and bogus.
What if i were building an optical comm. rig? Or, for that matter, a sensor for garage doors? Are all the Macs Apple exports outside USA that shipped with an IR remote illegal too?


----------



## baterija (Dec 17, 2008)

It's probably also important to remember that Inova has announced 2 separate variants of the Color model. The difference is whether there is an IR or a white Led in the bezel. Unless the purpose is possible use with night vision, the white secondary LED is probably more useful. It's not like you need to get a model with IR if all you wanted was the red secondary.


----------



## Lightraven (Dec 17, 2008)

IR drop in? Never heard of one, no idea about legality. Check with State department.

IR transmitters? Probably legal to export, I've never seen otherwise. If in doubt, check with State department. In fact, I didn't know IR flashlights were on the list until it was posted on this thread, which I'm assuming is true.

But if a manufacturer says an item is an ITAR controlled item not to be exported out of the U.S., like my Gen III goggles, I'd assume that warning is valid.


----------



## elho (Dec 17, 2008)

Lightraven said:


> IR drop in? Never heard of one



DX has one.
Wolf-Eyes has some. The 1W and 3W D26 IR drop-ins were mentioned on their old website only (without any further information), the current site mentions P4 IR options for the Storm and Thunder.
I'd get a D26 one for my Sniper, if it wasn't so expensive. 

And to stay on-topic, the perfect Inforce that I'd get immediately had simply one color model featuring red, green, UV instead of blue, white *and* IR.  
Oh, and use rechargeables, of course.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Dec 17, 2008)

First light tomahawk with IR leds also has restrictions on exporting. 
I asked the person on the phone and he said he did not know why but could find out and i told him no thanks, but now I wish i did.


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Dec 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## dano (Dec 23, 2008)

Tracked down an all white version Inforce. Even though it's rated slightly higher in output, I can't tell the difference between the two.

I am a bit dissapointed with the strobe/beacon function, as they are dedicated modes; If the user is in "strobe" mode, there is no way to activate the constant-on mode without physically changing the selector ring.

I really like the Novatac version of strobe functionality, which allows the use to still use a constant-on, then activate the strobe feature without disabling the constant-on function.

Overall, Inova has two really well made, and well engineered lights.

--dan


----------



## 276 (Dec 25, 2008)

I got an email from i think the main rep at Inova telling me i could order direct from them. They now have an online store at www.inova-mil.com .


----------



## Mr. Blue (Dec 25, 2008)

knifecenter has them, too


----------



## outersquare (Dec 25, 2008)

they are expensive


----------



## DM51 (Dec 25, 2008)

outersquare said:


> they are expensive


outersquare... I've removed the expletive from your post. This is a family forum, so please avoid using bad language.


----------



## 276 (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah i saw them on knifecenter too, thats my favorite site for knives.


----------



## :)> (Dec 25, 2008)

I cannot say enough how impressed that I am with the Color Inforce light. It does what no other light on the planet can do and it does it very well. 

I highly recommend it and think that it will be a great light for a long time to come.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 25, 2008)

If knifecenter has them now, I hope BOG isn't too far behind.


----------



## 276 (Dec 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> I hope BOG isn't too far behind.



Im with you!


----------



## Mr. Blue (Dec 27, 2008)

:)> said:


> I cannot say enough how impressed that I am with the Color Inforce light. It does what no other light on the planet can do and it does it very well.
> 
> I highly recommend it and think that it will be a great light for a long time to come.





I have heard the switch is VERY stiff, what's your opinion?


----------



## cree_buyer (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks to *JasonC8301* for posting those beamshots! :kewlpics:

instead of having a secondary white led, they should consider an *UltraViolet LED*.

*Questions*: what's the input voltage-range for the Inova Inforce? will it accept 18650 Li-Ion???

*=-=-= this light is well worth the price =-=-=





*
:bow: those Inova Inforce's *amazing* color led beamshots??? 

makes my Streamlight Sidewinder (currently in for warranty service due to intermittent failures :mecry color leds look like a joke - thanks to artefacts & ringy-ness. love the concept & the smooth 0.5 watt nichia rigel main beam though. i'm thankful for the manufacturer's quick customer service! i would've paid more if they used higher quality & smoother color leds in them.


----------



## :)> (Jan 2, 2009)

Mr. Blue said:


> I have heard the switch is VERY stiff, what's your opinion?


 
Sorry for not responding sooner; I didn't see this until today. The switch is one area that there is room for improvement in; it is a bit stiff and it is too low profile in my opinion. 

A button that is more like the Surefire or Novatac would be better as it would be a bit easier to activate it. This is nothing that would cause me to avoid the light but it is something that _may_ inhibit its use for tactical operation... since I don't have a need for that, I am not concerned because it works just fine for me.

Great, great light! I used the low white tonight to read with while in the car when it was dark and there is nothing like pure floody light for up close work. The LS20 also excels in this area.


----------



## Splunk_Au (Jan 2, 2009)

:)> said:


> This is nothing that would cause me to avoid the light but it is something that will inhibit its use for tactical operation...


 
That seems like a biggie considering their intended market don't you think?


----------



## dano (Jan 2, 2009)

It will NOT accept any other power source...

And the switch does loosen a bit with use, but it is stiff.

--dan


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jan 3, 2009)

You are welcome cree_buyer. I can't say it enough, these darn secondary LEDs are freaking amazing. 

Mr. Blue - the switch is a little bit stiff but I have no issues with it. I guess my fingers are conditioned that way (kind of happens after tens of thousands of rounds out of a Glock 19 with ~12.5 # trigger.) 

It would have been nice to have this light 4-5 years ago over in Iraq but I guess its all hindsight.


----------



## :)> (Jan 3, 2009)

Splunk_Au said:


> That seems like a biggie considering their intended market don't you think?


 
It is not hard to activate, just smaller than I would have expected. I really am out of my depth here as I don't fire handguns while using lights to see. I have held my handgun and the Inova together and it worked fine for me when I was messing around, but I was thinking that if the SHTF, I might be a little less careful of my thumbs placement on the tailcap switch and I was concerned that I would mess it up in a high stress situation.

I have never been concerned about that with my Surefire lights and all thing being equal, my Novatacs with the protruding button.

Please do not take my comments about it as anything more than an enthusiasts perspective; regarding the rest of the flashlight... well that is another matter... it is outstanding.

I agree with JasonC8301; the secondary LED's are amazing. I also want to add that this thing throws further than my Malkoff M60 drop in.


----------



## :)> (Jan 3, 2009)

dano said:


> It will NOT accept any other power source...
> 
> And the switch does loosen a bit with use, but it is stiff.
> 
> --dan


 
Dan,

Have you tried 17670's? I used them in mine for a bit and all was well. I did not give it any really lengthy trial but everything functioned as it shoud while I did use them.

One question for those of you who have it; does your light memorize the last level that it was on or does it always start at high before switching levels?


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jan 3, 2009)

When i talked to someone from invoa they said that it should take RCR123s but was not 17650.


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jan 3, 2009)

:)> said:


> Sorry for not responding sooner; I didn't see this until today. The switch is one area that there is room for improvement in; it is a bit stiff and it is too low profile in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, great light! I used the low white tonight to read with while in the car when it was dark and there is nothing like pure floody light for up close work. The LS20 also excels in this area.



thanks!


----------



## orcinus (Jan 3, 2009)

JasonC8301 said:


> Mr. Blue - the switch is a little bit stiff but I have no issues with it. I guess my fingers are conditioned that way (kind of happens after tens of thousands of rounds out of a Glock 19 with ~12.5 # trigger.)



You pull the trigger with your thumb?


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jan 3, 2009)

orcinus- I find myself using my index finger more often than not for clicking on the "constant on flashlights." I use my thumb or palm (with weapon in Surefire/Rogers grip) for momentary.

LOL, funny sight to see someone pull the trigger with the thumb, let alone their pinky ala The Bourne Identity style.


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 3, 2009)

:)> said:


> I agree with JasonC8301; the secondary LED's are amazing. I also want to add that this thing throws further than my Malkoff M60 drop in.



The full power M60? That's interesting to know.


----------



## e2x2e (Jan 4, 2009)

I think the prices are reasonable. Anybody order?


----------



## orcinus (Jan 4, 2009)

JasonC8301 said:


> LOL, funny sight to see someone pull the trigger with the thumb, let alone their pinky ala The Bourne Identity style.



Yeah, i wonder how that would work...
Probably would only be good for shooting around the corners. Or over your shoulder. Perhaps from the hip too. In a very awkward way. :laughing:


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jan 4, 2009)

e2x2e said:


> I think the prices are reasonable. Anybody order?



If you look above and read the posts, several people have ordered. 

orcinus - I tried dry firing with my thumb and it was weird. I don't see myself doing that any time soon.


----------



## 276 (Jan 4, 2009)

Still waiting on my pre-order with BOG


----------



## cree_buyer (Jan 4, 2009)

Light-Reviews.com has this thing as an upcoming review as of January 4, 2008 -- when last checked.

eagerly awaiting...


----------



## concept0 (Jan 14, 2009)

Anybody know why the white-only model has higher output than the color model (150lm vs 125lm)?


----------



## dano (Jan 15, 2009)

concept0 said:


> Anybody know why the white-only model has higher output than the color model (150lm vs 125lm)?



Unknown, maybe due to a slightly different board design? Anyways, there's no perceptible difference in output to the human eye, so it's a moot point, I suppose.


----------



## 276 (Jan 15, 2009)

Now all we need is for Inova to ship them to Bog.


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 15, 2009)

http://light-reviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=306

Any thoughts? I don't like the look of this, it better have way more than 125 lumens if it only regulate for 1.5 hours.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Jan 15, 2009)

> Now all we need is for Inova to ship them to Bog.


 
+1


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 15, 2009)

Question for you guys who have it, from what I understand in the manual (linked above), whenever you rotate switch to the center location it reset the level setting to max, is that right?


----------



## dano (Jan 15, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> Question for you guys who have it, from what I understand in the manual (linked above), whenever you rotate switch to the center location it reset the level setting to max, is that right?



Yup...and that is kind of a bummer in the design.

-dan


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes it is. So everytime white light is switched to color or vise versa, the light level gets reset.


----------



## lukestephens777 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi guys!

Looks like a great light... So what we know is the light uses a Cree XP-E as the main led, and Rebels as the secondary colours?

I'm curious as to what the heatsinking is like on the rebels... Looks like the pcb only...


----------



## TMedina (Jan 16, 2009)

Early reports say a 6v and 9v are due to be released - more efficient and lower price point. No word on any changes to the UI.

Models debuted at the SHOT show.

-Trevor


----------



## fenix-rules (Jan 16, 2009)

how does it compare to the inova t-3 or t-2?


----------



## orcinus (Jan 16, 2009)

dano said:


> Unknown, maybe due to a slightly different board design? Anyways, there's no perceptible difference in output to the human eye, so it's a moot point, I suppose.



Perhaps the white version has the combined primary + secondary white output listed. Can they be activated both together in any of the modes?


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Jan 16, 2009)

125 lumens for 1.5 hours? Is it just me, or is this rather inefficient by our standards?


----------



## orcinus (Jan 16, 2009)

Not really... 120-ish lumens out of the front for 1 hour on a single 1xCR123 is a pretty decent runtime. 1.5 hours on two CR123's is mediocre, not bad.


----------



## :)> (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't be fooled by the accurate 125 lumen rating. It has a very potent high beam with a lot of throw! It throws better than my M60 and as good as my 3 and 4 D-cell Malkoff's w/Modamag reflectors and UCL windows.

This light really is impressive. The carbon fiber body feels less impressive than hard andoized aluminum or titanium and it don't look as nice, but the light is super light for its size.


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 17, 2009)

TMedina said:


> Early reports say a 6v and 9v are due to be released - more efficient and lower price point. No word on any changes to the UI.
> 
> Models debuted at the SHOT show.
> 
> -Trevor



I didn't quite get it, what do you mean by 6v and 9v?


----------



## TMedina (Jan 17, 2009)

6v and 9v power - since this sucker runs on cr123s (at 3v a piece), my assumption is a new 2 cell model and a 3 cell model.

I can't confirm details since the SHOT blurb didn't go into any more detail than "6v and 9v."

-Trevor


----------



## orcinus (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't get it... The current Inforce runs on 2 CR123's (6V).
So what's new about a 6V model?


----------



## TMedina (Jan 17, 2009)

I believe, don't quote me, that the new "more efficient and lower price point" version will be available in 6v and 9v.

The way I read it - a new series: kinda like the G2, G2Z and G3 are all similar but not quite to the 6P, Z2 and 9P? Not a great comparison because the electronics are all the same, but the example works.

Think of it, if I'm right, as "Inova Inforce Bravo Series" or somesuch. Essentially the same host with improved electronics and a larger body for the 9V.

-Trevor


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 17, 2009)

Hmm, so better and cheaper, talk about a way to **** off your customers who bought the first version. I'm seriously thinking about cancel my order while I can, given the poor performance of current version and this new info. :duh2:


----------



## TMedina (Jan 17, 2009)

Don't take this as gospel - it was reported here.

I haven't seen anything in hard print. Click on the side scroll and drag down - the entry is close to the bottom.

-Trevor


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jan 17, 2009)

Poor performance of the first one? From what ive read the thing performs pretty well.
Throws as well as a 3d mag with malkoff. I think someone compared its brightness to a tk10

When I talked to someone at inova he said there were more lights planned in the series. I was asking him about rechargeables for department issue flashlights and he said that in the new series there will also be a rechargeable model. Im really looking forward to see what that model will offer. Would probably run off of a 18650.


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 17, 2009)

eyeeatingfish said:


> Poor performance of the first one? From what ive read the thing performs pretty well.
> Throws as well as a 3d mag with malkoff. I think someone compared its brightness to a tk10
> 
> When I talked to someone at inova he said there were more lights planned in the series. I was asking him about rechargeables for department issue flashlights and he said that in the new series there will also be a rechargeable model. Im really looking forward to see what that model will offer. Would probably run off of a 18650.



If the 125 lumen is indeed underrated then perhaps does perform. But right now there's no brightness testing result, and go by the rating 125 lumens regulated for 90 minutes yes it stinks, my P3D with P4 bin cree runs longer in regulation than that with same output.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 18, 2009)

Does anyone know what the second light from the right in this pic is? It looks cute.

http://www.gunshowreview.com/SHOT_2009/Day_Three/images/00-01-17-09-0168.jpg

bk


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 18, 2009)

One of those new 6v and 9v new models mentioned earlier, no more info avaliable that I know of.


----------



## elho (Jan 18, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> Does anyone know what the second light from the right in this pic is? It looks cute.



I don't _know_, but given what's written on the stand, its the new 6V model.  And the one on the right is the 9V, as can be seen in another shot of the black variant:
http://www.gunshowreview.com/SHOT_2009/Day_Three/images/00-01-17-09-0170.jpg

Seems there is no color version of the new ones? :sigh:
There is also less text on the stand and at least the bezel of the 6V is notably thinner - are there still secondary LEDs in it or is that where the lower price point comes from? :thinking:


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 18, 2009)

I sent a request to the webmaster for higher resolution images, if he does it I'll post it here.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 18, 2009)

A simple 6V white-only light as an alternative to the SF G2L maybe? I like the style 

Any dealer carrying this line and shipping to EU? They seem to be rather restrictive with the new military lights at INOVA.

bernie


----------



## dano (Jan 18, 2009)

IMO, that's confusing and dumb for a name. "6V" denotes to most that it's a 6 volt light. The two current Inforce models are 6 volt lights. Yet, the "6V" looks like a one cell light (but it's kind of hard to tell its actual size). The "9V" still looks like it's a two cell light.

Inova is famous for weird and confusing naming, I.E. the XO, XO2, XO3, etc etc.

-dan


----------



## :)> (Jan 18, 2009)

Bernie,

You may want to steer clear of this puppy... it is not a KISS light. We kept AWTYD busy all night trying to figure it out; sure, we could have told him how to use it, but it was just so much fun seeing him hang out all night in the corner by himself trying to work with the Inova and all the while, Robyn was just simply pounding him for touching it in the first place:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 18, 2009)

The little one looks like a white-only light I thought?

I initially wanted to have the Inforce Color, but after reading the about the interface I quickly decided that color was overrated after all 

Is there a vid of Mr. AWTYD growing gray hair over the light? 

bernie


----------



## :)> (Jan 18, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> Is there a vid of Mr. AWTYD growing gray hair over the light?


 
He swore me to secrecy so lets make this our little secret


----------



## E__WOK (Jan 19, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> Does anyone know what the second light from the right in this pic is? It looks cute.
> 
> http://www.gunshowreview.com/SHOT_2009/Day_Three/images/00-01-17-09-0168.jpg
> 
> bk


those lights have the same features of the larger lights minus the hi med lo brightness.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 19, 2009)

So ... no KISS interface, even for the small one?


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jan 19, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> Does anyone know what the second light from the right in this pic is? It looks cute.
> 
> http://www.gunshowreview.com/SHOT_2009/Day_Three/images/00-01-17-09-0168.jpg
> 
> bk



That photo shows that the color model has a wider bezel for the rebel LEDs and looks like a smaller reflector. This may have something to do with why the color model is rated less lumens.

That small one looks good too.


----------



## cree_buyer (Jan 20, 2009)

*CLICK for the FULL REVIEW of the Inforce Color!*


----------



## e2x2e (Jan 20, 2009)

cree_buyer said:


> *CLICK for the FULL REVIEW of the Inforce Color!*




Cool! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Splunk_Au (Jan 20, 2009)

Where's the cheapest place to get one of these? I wanted to get the brown one but the Inova-Mil site shows it as out of stock. The review light is up for sale at $190, is that a good deal?


----------



## Moka (Jan 20, 2009)

Is it even possible to get one of these in australia??? 

Apparrently theres some kind of restriction on the trade of weapons...

Can someone enlighten us on this one?


----------



## Splunk_Au (Jan 20, 2009)

I think it is possible, the reviewer on light-reviews.com is located in singapore. so shouldn't be a problem for dealers to supply these worldwide.


----------



## 276 (Jan 20, 2009)

I think its only an issue if it has the IR led.


----------



## Moka (Jan 20, 2009)

276 said:


> I think its only an issue if it has the IR led.


 
Gotcha... Sounds good... =D

Cheers guys,


----------



## son-gohan (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi, here are some beamshots of the Inforce Color i made!

Up to down M20(sm), Inforce, Jet-IIIm(op)






 





Outdoor: M20(sm), Inforce, Jet-IIIm










secondary led's:














i really love this light!


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jan 23, 2009)

E__WOK said:


> those lights have the same features of the larger lights minus the hi med lo brightness.




so, are the new "6v" lights just "one speed" ?


----------



## cree_buyer (Jan 24, 2009)

I remember there was some discussion earlier in this thread regarding the supposed not so great efficiency of 125 lumens for 1.5 hours. From light-reviews.com the Inova Inforce Color is a touch below 1.5 hours in regulation, and less than 2 hours to 50%. 

Looking @ inova-mil.com website today, apparently they changed their figures now to 2+ hours! I clearly remembered they specified 1.5 hours before on their website... :thinking:

nothing big, :hahaha:but it's all about the little details!

 be willing to send in there beloved Inova Inforce White or Color for actual lumen testing in a light sphere? Check out MrGman's thread here! Me? I can't afford one


----------



## flex76italy (Jan 24, 2009)

Someone can try if the 18650 fits?

Thanks.


----------



## dano (Jan 24, 2009)

flex76italy said:


> Someone can try if the 18650 fits?
> 
> Thanks.



No, 123's only.


----------



## MichaelW (Jan 24, 2009)

What about the 9V model?
Can it do what the T5-mp does?
3x cr123, or 2x 17500?


----------



## cree_buyer (Jan 26, 2009)

Inova Inforce 9 Volt model


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jan 26, 2009)

That nice. A high quality inova light with the good build quality of the other lights but with a more simple and affordable model. This is much more likely to sell.
I gues its 3x123 then. Not my avoity though.
135 lumens at 4 hours regulated plus another 10 aint bad though, especially if the lumens are underated.

I think there is supposed to be a rechargeable model comming down the near line too.


----------



## MichaelW (Jan 26, 2009)

TIROS is back!


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 26, 2009)

They have the little cute 6V, too:

http://www.tacticalleds.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=INFORCE-6V

KISS one level, I like it.

BUT ... anyone knows if this is regulated. If yes, I am all in. But it doesn't say so which is a bit troublesome.

bernie


----------



## Splunk_Au (Jan 26, 2009)

Is the interface with the Inforce Color really that difficult? If it really is that tough (for it's intended market), then there would probably be more important things to worry about regarding the compitency of these people


----------



## p1fiend (Jan 26, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> They have the little cute 6V, too:
> 
> http://www.tacticalleds.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=INFORCE-6V
> 
> ...


 
I'm curious too :thinking:.

If their T1 can put out 100 lumens regulated for at least 4 hrs, then I would seriously hope this light could match that.

Maybe the light is simply a T1 with a polymer body and Optic?


----------



## Xak (Jan 26, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> TIROS is back!



Really? Where?


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 26, 2009)

In the 6V


----------



## Xak (Jan 26, 2009)

It says it is in the 9V, too! I have an old T3 with the Tirros.

Anyone know if these come apart easily? I've always wanted to put glow paint around the LED so when the light is turned off it keeps an erie glow through the lens!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 26, 2009)

cree_buyer said:


> Inova Inforce 9 Volt model





> *Additional Information*
> 
> ITAR WARNING NOTICE: Export of certain INFORCE products without a valid export license issued by the Office of Defense Trade Controls of the U.S. Department of State is strictly prohibited under the International Traffic in Arms Regulations (ITAR), Code of Federal Regulations, Title 22, Parts 120 through 130.



That just sucks! :scowl:


----------



## adamlau (Jan 26, 2009)

Picked up a INF-B-W w/ INF-WM, hope it is all it is made out to be  .


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 26, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> That just sucks! :scowl:



I'd guess it is for models with an IR LED only.


Anyone at SHOT got more info about the regulation of the littel 6V?

bernie


----------



## 276 (Jan 26, 2009)

I think they have a miss print on tactical leds. They say 170 lumens on the color and white models.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jan 26, 2009)

The 6v says 115 lumens for 5 hours


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 26, 2009)

276 said:


> I think they have a miss print on tactical leds. They say 170 lumens on the color and white models.



For the runtime they better be 170 lumen. :shrug:


----------



## 276 (Jan 26, 2009)

From what i know and heard is the color is 125 lumens & the white is 150, but hey if they made a recent update or this is the accurate lumen rating i have no complaints.


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 27, 2009)

I tried to get people with it to do some ceiling bounce lux measurement compare to lights with known output, but so far nobody has done it so nobody knows. I kinda doubt the print is a mistake thou, it's just too obvious to be one.


----------



## rtt (Jan 28, 2009)

Copied the picture from Light-Reviews.com. Looks to me the Inforce wins the title for the most robust thread design on any flashlight. You would have to work hard to cross thread these.

http://www.light-reviews.com/inova_inforce_color/

Edit: I made a mistake and hot linked to the specific picture. The side view showing the tailcap threads are at the bottom of the linked page.


----------



## Mr. Blue (Feb 7, 2009)

are the 6v and 9v regulated?

too bad no low on those two.


----------



## MattK (Feb 7, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> A simple 6V white-only light as an alternative to the SF G2L maybe? I like the style
> 
> Any dealer carrying this line and shipping to EU? They seem to be rather restrictive with the new military lights at INOVA.
> 
> bernie



Yup - think G2 & G3 but brighter. The dealer agreement prohibits exportation.


----------



## Mr. Blue (Feb 9, 2009)

Mr. Blue said:


> are the 6v and 9v regulated?



Hmmmm?


----------



## elho (Feb 10, 2009)

MattK said:


> The dealer agreement prohibits exportation.



Oh, are you trying to say that this applies to all Inforce lights and not just the IR version? :huh:


----------



## MattK (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes - all Inforce lights are prohibited for export.

I'm sure the 6V and 9V are regulated.


----------



## biglipps66 (Feb 11, 2009)

Im an owner of the whole new setup actually.
I bought the light, rail adapter and pressure switch for my rifle.

Im VERY happy with the light. The features are nice and the light is VERY bright for being rated at 125 lumens for the color model. I can actually say it looks just as bright as my 175 lumen T4 Inova model. The light is small and VERY light weight too, PERFECT for a rifle.

The only problem Ive had so far is with the pressure switch. The one I bought, the large button, doesnt work. The momentary and constant on function doesnt work. I called Inova and spoke with a lady named Lauren who seems to be the office lady in charge of the product. She actually overnighted me a brand new switch, AMAZING service.

I got the new switch yesterday and it works great! However, the tailcap isnt snug at all. So now Im back to square one and have to call back in today to get another replacement. With the product line being so new Im surely going to have a few questions for her when I call back in. (tried few mins ago and no answer).


----------



## parnass (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to CPF, biglipps66.


----------



## biglipps66 (Feb 11, 2009)

Oops didnt realize that was my first post


----------



## biglipps66 (Feb 11, 2009)

2 cruddy cell pics until I get some better ones up shortly













http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/3214/imag0065lu8.jpg


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Feb 11, 2009)

...Yeah, those might be a little large. You may want to reduce the size a touch to not have them shut down. Nice setup though. I would love a chance to try out one of these lights. Maybe someday.


----------



## concept0 (Feb 11, 2009)

I've been trying to get an answer on whether the runtime has increased from 1.5 hours to 2+ hours (hardware change) or just a change in testing results (advertising hype).

I've tried calling Inova at the extension listed on the inova-mil website, but no one ever answers. I've tried calling the main line, but I was transferred to the same extension, with no answer. I tried emailing the address on the website and have gotten no response.

How in the world do you get info from Inova?


----------



## seale_navy (Feb 11, 2009)

i emailed inova.. for information about UK distributor here.. they didnt reply. I couldnt be bother to send another email..


----------



## 276 (Feb 11, 2009)

Huh thats weird, i haven't called them in a while but then i had no problem with email or the phone.


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you Inova.
Thank you Surefire.
Thank you Icon.

Your "no export for you!" policy just sucks... Totally nonsense!


----------



## 276 (Feb 11, 2009)

Inova & surefire I'm not surprised but icon thats weird since there manufactured in china.


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 11, 2009)

276... do you wanna listen the end of the joke ?

"You should support your local dealer..."

Ok, but there is NO local dealers in my country, or around my country... 

Not funny... not funny at all.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Feb 11, 2009)

276 said:


> Huh thats weird, i haven't called them in a while but then i had no problem with email or the phone.


I've emailed them twice and never even received an automated response. Just silence. Not very encouraging.


----------



## rtt (Feb 11, 2009)

I was looking at the Inova Inforce website and under the company page heading at the bottom of the page it states "Made In U.S.A". Is the led that is used in the Inforce models made in the US?

Here is the link to the page www.inova-mil.com/company.html


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 12, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> 276... do you wanna listen the end of the joke ?
> 
> "You should support your local dealer..."
> 
> ...



You are in bad happenstance, living in a country that does not have the dealerships that you need to purchase some of the flashlight that you want. Have you tried asking CPF members to buy and send you lights of your choosing? Is there anything proactive that you can do to get what you want short of moving to another country. I feel for you and I know what it can be like to not get something that you want based on policies, etc, and in my case government restrictions. I may want to have an automatic pocket knife with a blade length over two inches, but I can not carry one in CA. In some other states yes, but not in the state that I life in. Sort of different in my case cause I can not and will not cause an automatice knife to be imported to me, but in your case you must be able to figure a way to get a flashlight of your choosing. :devil:

Bill


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, 4 months is a long enough wait for me, I've canceled my pre-order and received refund, and getting off the inforce boat. Good luck to rest of you.


----------



## 276 (Feb 12, 2009)

I hope BOG get his order soon 4months is a long time, but not thinking about it helps pass the time...sometimes.


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 12, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> You are in bad happenstance, living in a country that does not have the dealerships that you need to purchase some of the flashlight that you want. Have you tried asking CPF members to buy and send you lights of your choosing? Is there anything proactive that you can do to get what you want short of moving to another country. I feel for you and I know what it can be like to not get something that you want based on policies, etc, and in my case government restrictions. I may want to have an automatic pocket knife with a blade length over two inches, but I can not carry one in CA. In some other states yes, but not in the state that I life in. Sort of different in my case cause I can not and will not cause an automatice knife to be imported to me, but in your case you must be able to figure a way to get a flashlight of your choosing. :devil:
> 
> Bill



Bill, thanks for your kind words. You´re the first one. 

The problem, in my opinion, is that I can´t see a LOGICAL reason for the prohibition. I´ve always bought Fenix, Lumapowers, Dereelights from american dealers (guys that I trust, with awesome customer service), but I can´t buy Surefires and Icon lights, and there is no logical reason for that. I found one guy here in Brazil that sells Surefire lights, but he´s NOT an official dealer, and his prices are out of scale, charging us with more than 100% from the real prices (a E1B Backup is 350 dollars!).

I swear... If they give me a *logical reason* for the restriction, and *point me a local trustable dealer*, I would stop rambling...

I don´t know if there are CPF members that can receive SF lights and ship them to me. I know there is a lot of trustable guys around here, but I just don´t know which one I should ask that, if I should ask that...

Other funny thing is that I can buy an automatic blade from US (I have Kershaws, Microtechs, Spydercos, SOGs), but I can´t buy a flashlight. I am a federal agent, and there are ways that I can even buy a pistol from US dealers (Glock, Beretta, H&K), but not a SUREFIRE, INOVA or ICON light!

And that´s not a government resctriction (like it is in your case - Arnie Schwarznegger?), but it´s a company restriction. American and brazilian governments doesn´t give a damn if I buy a flashlight or not, but Surefire (and Icon) and Inova does, and I just don´t know why (the logical reason...).

Do you understand that ? Neither do I...

*SORRY FOR THE OFF TOPIC GUYS... *:thumbsup:


----------



## MSaxatilus (Feb 12, 2009)

Guys,

After checking up on this thread, I decided to send Inova a email about the status of shipment on these lights. Their response was:




> We are shipping these lights now.
> 
> Thank you



Hopefully, we'll be seeing these soon! :twothumbs

MSax


----------



## alex in germany (Feb 12, 2009)

IMHO, they are "protecting" the Local dealers.

Most SF lights are more expensive over here, how much depends on the dealer. 

At this time there is only one shop who has the Inforce Color, but for 100% more than the US price.
With the Internet and paypal international oders are easy, shipping is fast, and the Offical Local Dealers can´t sell her stuff, but they have the stock, are asked for support or accessories.

That will not help you, but maybe you can find one here on the CPF.


Alex


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 13, 2009)

alex in germany said:


> IMHO, they are "protecting" the Local dealers.


 
That's understandable. But some common sense is needed as well. 

Tough to protect a local dealer if there aren't any in a particular nation.

Wouldn't be hard to maintain a list of Authorized Dealers and where they're based. Then if an international customer wishes to buy a product, they can either be pointed to the nearest dealer.... or allowed to buy direct, if there isn't one.


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 13, 2009)

Exactly, Monocrom... I think exactly the same way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 13, 2009)

Inova is trying to protect its dealers located in the 4th dimension or a "ghost" dealer, given the fact there is hardly ANY high-end Flashlight dealers outside of America or Asia.

Just try to buy a SureFire in the French Guiana...


----------



## divine (Feb 13, 2009)

MattK has announced on marketplace that BatteryJunction has these in stock.


----------



## biglipps66 (Feb 14, 2009)

These lights are brand spanking new to be shipped out ya.. Be patient people! :twothumbs


----------



## spoonrobot (Feb 14, 2009)

They've been in stock and selling at knifecenter for almost a month.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Feb 15, 2009)

Brightguy has them now too.


----------



## ginaz (Feb 15, 2009)

i wonder how long till the 6v and 9v roll out?


----------



## Burgess (Feb 15, 2009)

And the 18650 version



_


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 15, 2009)

Burgess said:


> And the 18650 version
> 
> 
> 
> _


 
From Inova?.... That's going to be awhile.


----------



## MattK (Feb 15, 2009)

witness the birth of a baseless rumor 

6 & 9V should not be too long - I'll ask for an update next week.


----------



## 276 (Feb 15, 2009)

Those two i will get when you have them.


----------



## NWdude83 (Feb 23, 2009)

It will be interesting to compare the multi-spectral Inforce to Insights HX260M.


----------



## 276 (Feb 23, 2009)

NWdude83 said:


> It will be interesting to compare the multi-spectral Inforce to Insights HX260M.




I wouldn't mind seeing that once its available.


----------



## Unforgiven (Feb 23, 2009)

Continued


----------

